# Acupuncture - Herbal Treatment *6 BFPs*



## Scorpio23

Hey Ladies,

Im hoping to see an acupuncturist/herbalist soon. Anyone with me OR anyone already having treatments.

Would love to hear from you.

Currently for me, AF has not arrived, its been 7 weeks since D&C.

I've heard so many success stories and hope to share mine one day :)

** BFP UPDATE **

June 2012
Pebbles11
Misswish
Hobbnob
Madeline

August 2012
Nicki123

November 2012
Scorpio23


----------



## Pebbles11

Hey, yes I'm having acupuncture following my first mc April 3rd. I seem to get pg easily, it's keeping it that appears to be the problem. Ours had a lovely heartbeat at 7 weeks and died on us just 3 days after! My acupuncture lady thinks I have a 'cold womb' - great ! 
How do you find the acupuncture? It makes me feel weird- kind of like nerve pain. I thought it would be more relaxing however it definately does something as after my first session (2 wks after mc) I had a little spotting of brown blood even though I hadn't had bleeding for a week previously and at my session last week i had ewcm after which I don't usually get. Next session on Saturday. If im not pg this cycle (I don't think I am) then I'm also doing a 3 day juice fast to clear myself of toxins.


----------



## Pebbles11

Oh and be prepared for them to stick a needle in the top if your head, now that is weird! If you are struggling to conceive it can be good, a friend of mine tried for almost 2 years and is now 14 weeks pg after a few months of acupuncture. X


----------



## Misswish

Hello, I'm actually having some accupunture tomorrow. I've been thinking about it for awhile. I'm hoping it will help with circulation, fertility& keeping a baby. I've had 4 miscarriages & need some help& answers.


----------



## Scorpio23

Peddles: havent had acupuncture before but will make an appt nxt week. Blood test results due back tmr & lady Im going see wants to look at the results before treatment. 

Misswish: I hope u get some answers soon. Let me know how u go @ acu :)

I had a blighted ovum @ 7 weeks in Feb2012. Tried to MC naturally but ended up having D&C Mar2012. Its been 7 weeks now & Im ready to get back in the game.
My bestie announced last night shes having twins. Had a heart to heart with DH last night & he admits that it hurts to hear that others r going to have babies & we arent :(
We're more than ready to have babies.


----------



## Scorpio23

Update: got an appt for nxt Wed. Looking forward to it. Blood tests came back ok but Vit D is low. And hcg is reading at 2, no wonder I havent got AF yet.

All good, cant wait to get back to normal & start my ttc journey again.


----------



## Scorpio23

Update: got an appt for nxt Wed. Looking forward to it. Blood tests came back ok but Vit D is low. And hcg is reading at 2, no wonder I havent got AF yet.

All good, cant wait to get back to normal & start my ttc journey again.


----------



## Misswish

Hi Scorpio23,
I'm sorry for your loss. It would be hard hearing about your bestfriend being pregnant with twins. I hope that you and your DH keep strong and cope ok. My good friend is pregnant and it has been hard hearing about it. Its lovely for her and I'm happy for her its just hard hearing about it all the time. Yeah my DH and I are getting a bit frustrated with it not being our turn and watching other friends becoming pregnant and having babies. Its an emotional time. I think we are coping better as time goes on. I try to mentally prepare myself.
I went well at the accupunturist. I felt really relaxed during it as she also did reflexology. Afterwards I was extremely tired and had a bit of stomach pain and lots of aches and pains.I think it was releases a lot of toxins. I also had a lot of dreams which she had said could happen. I found it very interesting and I'm having another session next week. I hope you find it helpful also. Are you going to take a vitamin D3. I had low vitamin D last year and took a supplement for it and it increased quickly.
Yeah i bet you cant wait to get back to normal. I remember feeling exactly that! I wish you all the best :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Thanks for ur reply. Who wouldve thought that the ttc journey would be this tough. 

Yes I took Vit D last yr up until I was pregnant. I went off the pill in April (after in law family holiday on P&O Cruise) but couldnt fall pregnant as I had a overseas trip Jul-Aug (to Cambodia with my parents) & vax was required. In Sept I got blood work done, which is when I found out I had Vit D deficiency. Started taking Vit D, folic acid & bought OPKs. After coming back from Malaysia late Nov, I got AF yet again so figured that 2012 wasnt my yr. My original plan was to get pregnant in 2012. But was anxious in 2011 lol. So on Jan 2 2012 I was due for AF, didnt get it so took HPT and got BFP.


----------



## Scorpio23

Oooohhhh I love a good dream as I believe they reveal alot. I dreamed that I was going to miscarry & I did unfortunately.

Would love to hear urs if u want to share :)


----------



## Misswish

Yeah dreams are interesting. That would have been horrible dreaming about having a miscarriage. 
In my dream I was at a shopping mall with 3 of my friends. 1 is pregnant & was complaining about it. The other two have recently started trying & were hinting they could b pregnant also. I said I need to rub shoulders with you pregnant women for some goodluck. I felt a bit down that all of them were pregnant & i wasnt.Then I spotted this guy that used to bully me at high school. He said hello & I confronted him about the bullying. I got quite mean & he was sorry for what he was like in school. I realized I didn't want to be like that & accepted his apology. Then later walking thru the mall I saw all these other girls I went to school with & most of them had kids. I suddenly felt so alone. I started crying as I was walking & noone seemed to care or take any notice of me. I woke up from the dream & I was actually crying.


----------



## Scorpio23

Misswish. Maybe contronting the bully is a sign that u need to confront ur demons? I think there is a massive increase in pregnant women right now & it feels like we're surrounded by pregnant women. Its good that u can confront these emotions to be able to continue/when life gets u down u need to get back up. 98% of my high school friends had kids @ 18 or younger. Some have 2-3 now while a few had kids just a few yrs ago. One of my closest friends i went to school with got pregnant by accident (20 months ago). She hid her pregnancy from me & i feel like our friendship is lost bcos of that.

I wish some of my girlfriends would rub AF onto me.


----------



## Scorpio23

Update: day 59 still no AF. Had my first acupuncture session today. It was nice but hard as I had to go back to work after. Going again next week same time. Ive got my medicine (herbal tablets) and will start taking those tonight with dinner. Doc said my digestion is bad & to eat a protein breakfast. Vit D is deficient even though Im taking tablets. Will take 3 a day plus Vit C to boost it. Doc said I need to stress less, eat right & sleep well = create a nice environment for baby otherwise he/she wont be able to live there. I really want to get pregnant once Im super healthy now :) Hope AF shows soon.


----------



## Scorpio23

Woah. 2.5 days later & voila, AF arrived. Im not in any pain. Will ask doc when she thinks i should start trying again. I want to be healthy before TTC to avoid repeat MC.


----------



## Pebbles11

Wow Scorpio, do you think its the acupuncture? My acupuncture lady brought my AF on with a needle below my belly button - 10 hours later a fabulous bright red AF! I also had no pain, which considering it was super-heavy for a day (and also contained some left over clots etc from the mc) is amazing for me. She said it was the herbs that reduce contracting in the uterus.....which made me think that when I DO finally have an actual baby I'm going to get me some of those bad boys for when I'm in labour! 

I am also doing herbs - mine are powder form which tastes like cr*p but I have been on them a week or so now and feel lots better. I have also bought a juicer to try to get a lot of fruit/veg in me and have been eating homemade lentil and veg soup a lot.


----------



## Scorpio23

Pebbles11 said:


> Wow Scorpio, do you think its the acupuncture? My acupuncture lady brought my AF on with a needle below my belly button - 10 hours later a fabulous bright red AF! I also had no pain, which considering it was super-heavy for a day (and also contained some left over clots etc from the mc) is amazing for me. She said it was the herbs that reduce contracting in the uterus.....which made me think that when I DO finally have an actual baby I'm going to get me some of those bad boys for when I'm in labour!
> 
> I am also doing herbs - mine are powder form which tastes like cr*p but I have been on them a week or so now and feel lots better. I have also bought a juicer to try to get a lot of fruit/veg in me and have been eating homemade lentil and veg soup a lot.

I do believe in acupuncture & chinese medicine. Growing up I used the cupping when I had the flu & my chinese BIL gave me herbal wine for AF pain (when I first got AF). It worked a charm.
Pebbles, Im so glad to hear u r getting healthy. Im eating plenty of fruit at work & having toast or egg for breakfast. Ive also cut down on all junk food, alcohol & coffee. The tablets have been helping me have a good nights rest so I cant remember my dreams. My next appt is in 6 hrs, cant wait.


----------



## Scorpio23

Dr was sooo pleased I got AF. She said my herbs helped with that. She wanted any left over clots or blood to release. Im going back next Wed & Sat morning. Dr wonders if I will OV. So I will do OPK and BD if its positive. Im kinda nervous about catching eggy. So this month will be like a practice run :) fingers crossed all goes well nxt wk. Im having such a great day. I havent felt this happy in a long time.


----------



## CandyGal

Hi All,

I am planning to start my accu treatment this month to help my follicles grow, my follicles dont seem to be growing. Could you please suggest some good accu clinics in and around reading ..


----------



## Scorpio23

Candy, would love to help but Im in Sydney, Australia. 
I hope you find a great doctor :)
My doctor is really thorough. She asks me questions about my general health & incorporates that in each treatment. Also she can sense what my problems are without me telling her. 
Will this be you first acu experience??


----------



## Scorpio23

Update: MY SIL who had a MC last Sept, just announced that she is in her second trimester. She started seeing an acupuncturist/herbalist 3-6months ago (same person Im seeing as shes the person who refered me). She is pregnant with her second.

I'm very excited!!!! I will be an aunty again and It might be my turn soon hopefully.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Scorpio and everyone else. Sorry for your loss :hugs:

I had 3mcs and after a bit of a break have just started ttc again. This time I have been trying acupuncture (have had 5 sessions so far) and healthy eating, involving eating lots of protein to keep blood sugar steady, which is really important when ttc. I really believe diet is so important. I started AF on the same day as acu once. I have also been told I have a cold uterus (how depressing does that sound!) so am trying to make it warm and snuggling :)

Good news about your SIL, it's lovely to hear inspiring stories from others. I don't want to bore you but I started a journal a few weeks ago and have written about my acupuncture experiences so far (including some positive stories from friends who had it) and also all the info that my nutritionist gave to me.

Candy, I just did a google to find an acupuncturist near me but looked for one who specialised in fertility acu. When I found the website I called her and she spent 10 mins or so chatting to me on the phone and I could just tell that I liked her from our conversation. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Nicki
I love sharing good stories, thanks for contributing to this thread. I will read ur journal. 
My SIL had 3 treatments after AF & was pregnant. She had treatments CD4, CD11, CD25.


----------



## Nicki123

Oh wow just 3 treatments, that's great!

It is definitely good to share good news stories. I hasn't heard much about acu before but now I am going so many positive stories are coming out from friends. I has a week off last week and really missed it but am going back on Friday :)


----------



## Nicki123

Oops double posting, I'm having real BnB technical problems today!


----------



## Scorpio23

Hope u get ur sticky bean soon. Yay :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Checking in: had 3rd treatment today. Im on CD12, -OPK. Dr asked me to promise her I will BD hehe. Im back on Sat which is CD15. Hope I get a +OPK this week :)
In general, the herbs r helping me sleep well. & I feel warm considering its Winter. 
My knees & back arent aching like they normally do.


----------



## Misswish

Hey Scorpio did you get your opk? Thats good you found your back and knees not aching like usual. Come to think of it I probably feel that way too. I often get knee aches but not so much lately and its been so cold as well. I have been keeping warm to try and keep my uterus warm like the accupunturist said. I got a positive opk this week. Was confusing as I thought it was on sun and then couple days later the opk was even a darker line so I'm guessing on wed was the day. 
Hey Nicki I also have been told i have a cold uterus and to have nice warm baths but not to warm and to drink warm water and soups etc. I have been enjoying the accupunture treatments. feel more relaxed after them.


----------



## Scorpio23

Misswish, hope u caught eggy. No +opk yet :(
Need to BD tonight & have acu tomorrow. 
Sigh. DH and I are not stressed out. We know that this is only cycle 1.


----------



## Misswish

Thanks I hope we caught the egg aswell now the wait begins. I hope you get your positivie opk very soon. BD tonight sounds a good idea just incase the positive opk sneaks up on.


----------



## Nicki123

Fx for a +Opk v soon Scorpio
misswish I've been trying to eat warm food too. Our summer seems to have finally started (it was cold in the uk til a few days ago) so I'm hoping the warm weather with help keep a warm uterus!
I'm off to acu today, session 6. Had a week off so am really looking forward to it.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hi everyone, wanted to give big :hugs: to all of you. 

Scorpio, I hope you find acupuncture helpful for you. The cycle I had acupuncture I conceived after trying for 17 months, the last 4 of those were donor attempts. Unfortunately, I lost him due to incompetent cervix. I spoke with my acupuncturist a couple of days ago and we both agreed to wait out this cycle and begin sessions after my second af ends. I'm looking forward to it and can't wait to go back. Good luck and hope you get your sticky bean soon!


----------



## Misswish

Hi PinkorBlue sorry for your loss. Sounds like the accupunture was helpful to you in conceiving. Would have been so hard for you. I hope you are coping ok. Big hugs to you.
Sounds good waiting a couple cycles and then try again. What do they do for an 
incompentent cervix.
hey Nicki that is good that you are getting warmer weather now. Yeah warm up the uterus with the warm weather so the baby wants to stay in a warm environment. Unfortunately we are just coming in to winter here argh!!
Scorpio I hope you get that positive opk in the nxt couple days


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you, Misswish. I definitely give credit to acupuncture for conceiving him. I'm ok, some days are harder than others but learning about IC and researching options to help my next pregnancy go to term gives me hope. 

What's done about IC depends on the care provider and the number of times it's occurred for someone. For me, I've had cervical issues before but this was my first 2nd trimester loss. At my follow up appointment, my OB suggested looking into getting a cerclage placed next time and discuss the different types to figure out the best one for me. I'm going to email him on Tuesday to let him know I'm ready to discuss it.. 

Good luck to you and I hope your tww ends with a bfp. :flower:


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey ladies how r u all going?

Had acu this afternoon. It was gr8. I fell asleep hehe. My Dr has taken me off the herbal medicine & Im back next Wed for a follow up. A girl came in not long after me and she was 6 wks prego. Glad to see other successful patients.
I have been sleeping & eating well. Hopefully this continues off the herbs :)


----------



## hobbnob

Hi everybody. I am new to this thread. I had a miscarriage in March and now my cycles are two days short with a shorter LP. Anyway, I am going to see an acupuncturist next week to see if she can help with the LP and also I get menstrual migraines so I am hoping she can do something about those too. Just wondered how everyone else feels about the acupuncturist? I am a little nervous because I am unfamiliar with the treatments and not sure what to expect. Do they give you a physical and take blood work before treatment? Any insight would be welcome.


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey hobbnob, 

Yes I had a full blood count. I went to a GP first, got the results, and then saw my acupuncturist. I would recommend it, especially for yourself.
Some Drs just check your pulse. 
The more you tell your acu/herbalist the better. They will most likely ask you a whole heap of questions.


----------



## Scorpio23

I have alot of faith in TCM (traditional chinese medicine). Plus she got my SIL (sis in law) pregnant. & yesterday one of her patients announced shes 6 weeks along.

Was this your first pregnancy? Sorry for you loss. Hope acu helps :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hi Hobb, so sorry for your loss.

I had blood work done several months before at the hospital and printed off my results, also brought 6 months of temp charting to my first visit. Everything was normal, all she did physically was check my pulse and tongue. I filled out her health questionnaire and she went over it thoroughly with me. The whole thing lasted an hour and a half, the last 30 minutes or so left was reserved for an acupuncture treatment. I was 5 dpo, felt great and so relaxed. My next appointment was set for the following week. The day of my next visit, I got a bfp. 

Even without a bfp right away, I would have definitely continued. The feeling afterward is so worth it and I'm looking forward to going back in June. Good luck to you and I hope you find it helpful. :flower:


----------



## hobbnob

Thanks Ladies. Makes me feel a little less nervous. I am looking forward to it. Funny thing is the first opening she had is the day I am suppose to ovulate. I wonder if that will make a difference or if I should reschedule?


----------



## hobbnob

Oh that is very inspiring. Yes, my first pregnancy ended in miscarriage. I haven't tried any kind of "treatment" yet; I thought I would try acupuncture first since it seems less invasive than all the other options.


----------



## Scorpio23

Ive wanted to try acu for yrs now. But didnt do it for some reason. Im loving it. & the herbs help with everyday problems, which i think in turn helps with ttc.

Going around the time of OV is good. Just tell your dr whats going on in your cycle. They will do acu to suit.


----------



## hobbnob

Yeah I've wanted to do acupuncture for years not for fertility but for other things but never did. Probably because I didn't know anyone who tried it and didn't know what to expect, but I am excited and anxious to hear how i works for everyone!! Good Luck.


----------



## Madeline

hi scorpio and everyone

I had my first mc 4 weeks ago and the other day decided i wanted to try acupuncture and chinese herbs. I have my first session monday AEST. Totally nervous though. 

Does anyone know if this approach has immediate benefits or whether you have to wait a few cycles?

Madeline xxx


----------



## Scorpio23

Madeline, sorry about mc. 
Have you had AF yet?


----------



## Madeline

thks Scorpio :flower: The mc was 4 weeks ago and I got my first AF after mc yesterday day 28 like I normally do. 

Madeline xxx

ps unrelated topic; your puppy is so gorgeous, is he/she a BC?


----------



## Scorpio23

Yes my collie is almost 3 now. Hes my best friend.

I think acu/herbs will help straight away :)


----------



## Madeline

hey scorpio, hobnob and everyone 

had my first acupuncture today, didn't feel the needles going in just some pain when they came out. It was weird with the pulsing and everything..I am going back this friday and I have herbs to take. I had the needles in my lower back does that sound right? I am not sure if its the same for everyone.

Apparently I have weak kidneys. The chinese doctor was really positive about the whole thing apparently the mc is a good sign from his perspective as well. So fingers crossed. 



Madeline xxx


----------



## Scorpio23

Madeline, glad to hear ur first appt went ok. Yes the drs are great & very positive. My first appt was for my kidneys too. 3 days later I got my AF (as my dr planned) once AF came I had needles in the front & back (dr also helped with other aches & pains BONUS) :)
Im very intune with my nervous system & I can feel every needle (doesnt hurt though). Im ticklish on my tummy so its weird when I get needles there hehe.

Let us know if you notice any changes x


----------



## Madeline

hey scorpio i really hope i don't have them in my stomach because then i will see them go in lol I can't believe you are so calm about it! I such a pussy lol

I did have some interesting symptoms yesterday, my left hand developed a blue tinge and felt a bit cold. I also had some nausea. However later in the afternoon I felt this warmth coming over me and the blue tinge went away and so did the nausea. Today I feel great :) 

Do you have any symptoms after the treatment? 

Madeline xxx


----------



## xxx_faithful

Misswish said:


> Hello, I'm actually having some accupunture tomorrow. I've been thinking about it for awhile. I'm hoping it will help with circulation, fertility& keeping a baby. I've had 4 miscarriages & need some help& answers.

Im so sorry you have been through those 4 m/c :( :( It totally sucks, and noone can understand or relate unless they have been through the same ordeal. I have had 3 m/c and plan to break this horrid pattern. I pray you will heal from the hurt you have been through and receive good news soon :) 

How do you stay so brave? Its comforting to hear feedback from someone who has been there. I have started acupuncture with a lady who specialises in fertility. I ALWAYS hear amazing stories and success rates with woman conceiving, but for us i pray that we will not only conceive but go on to have healthy bubbas :) xx 
Keep me posted


----------



## Scorpio23

Hehe I have a high pain tolerance. AND I close my eyes sometimes when the needles go in.

Hmmm my Dr asked me a bunch of questions. One of them was if I had trouble sleeping. Ive been a light sleeper ever since I was a young child. BUT that night I slept like a baby. I've slept well ever since my first treatment. It's awesome; I'm happy as can be.

There are other things but TMI lol.


----------



## Madeline

Right I will definitely close my eyes lol yeh the doctor asked me a bunch of questions as well including whether i have trouble sleeping but since i gave up caffeine and started running I sleep like a bebe. Thats awesome that you are sleeping well though interesting also because of the link between melatonin and the link between good sleep and increased fertility. 

I wonder if you are taking similar meds to me then, I have one bottle called You guy Wan Right returning Formula and a second bottle called Zuo Gui Wan Left Returning Formula. Wait for it though, I take 6 tablets of each bottle 3 times a day!

Looks like this totally crap weather has settled in down here I really hate the wind...!

Hi misswish and faithful I am so sorry for your losses...it is hard to bear. I hope you will both be successful soon baby dust to you both xxx

Madeline xxx


----------



## Scorpio23

I will check my bottle. I stopped taking the herbs for the past week. I took 10 three times a day - so yes im glad to be off the at the moment :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Faithful, sorry for your loss & glad u want to have a healthy pregnancy. I believe that chinese medicine will help. Beautiful nursery by the way :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Update:I was taking Ba Zhen Tan, Nuan Shao Dan Wuzhi YanZhung Wan (10x 3 per day). Started Acu/Herbs May 9 2012. Which brought on AF (Cycle 1 after D&C). 
It's now week 4 and I've had a few +OPKs. Yesterday I had EWCM and so BD'd. Had acu this morning and Dr says I should BD again tonight (I will BD again tomorrow aswell). I'm back next week to see how things go and will discuss with Dr what the plan is moving forward. 
I reallly want to catch eggy but am nervous cos if I do O it will be so late in my cycle.
However I've read that it all depends on the Luteal Phase. I started charting two weeks ago so if I don't catch that eggy I will hopefully be prepared for Cycle #2.


----------



## Madeline

hey scorpio wow thats alot of herbs lol Yeh i think it does depend on luteal phase and the length of your cycle so depending on how long your luteal phase is it may not matter that you ovulate later in your cycle. 

I totally get the nerves :hugs: but i guess the good thing is that once your cycle gets back to normal you can nail it :) I can't believe the chinese herbs brought on AF thats so cool. I feel very optimistic about his whole chinese herb thing. I have noticed my circulation seems better not sure if that is a sign its working though. 

Madeline xxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hi Madeline, sounds like you had a pretty good appointment. :thumbup:

xxx_faithful~ I'm sorry for your losses :hugs: glad you found a great acupuncturist. Wishing you the very best and healthy, happy babies! 

Wow, Scorpio that's great news about herbs bringing AF forward like that. Hope you catch the eggy this cycle! :flower:


----------



## hobbnob

Hi Ladies, I just came back from my first ever acupuncture appointment and I loved it. The specialist was so nice and actually spent an hour talking to me about my health history. I've never had any conventional doctor do that in that detail, and she looked over my BBT charts and so forth and discussed my miscarriage. Then she started a treatment, which was relaxing and the needles didn't hurt or anything like that, so I am hopeful. I just ovulated yesterday, so she concentrated on warming my uterus. We will see what happens. I have another appointment next week. I am glad I went.


----------



## Scorpio23

Yay hobbnob. Glad to hear you had a good first appt. 

I too feel that acupuncturists tend to your health needs more than a regular GP.
Even better than some gynos, for cheaper lol.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Hi Madeline, sounds like you had a pretty good appointment. :thumbup:
> 
> xxx_faithful~ I'm sorry for your losses :hugs: glad you found a great acupuncturist. Wishing you the very best and healthy, happy babies!
> 
> Wow, Scorpio that's great news about herbs bringing AF forward like that. Hope you catch the eggy this cycle! :flower:

Thankyou :) me too. I'm sorry for your loss too! :( you are so terribly brave


----------



## Pinkorblue11

hobbnob said:


> Hi Ladies, I just came back from my first ever acupuncture appointment and I loved it. The specialist was so nice and actually spent an hour talking to me about my health history. I've never had any conventional doctor do that in that detail, and she looked over my BBT charts and so forth and discussed my miscarriage. Then she started a treatment, which was relaxing and the needles didn't hurt or anything like that, so I am hopeful. I just ovulated yesterday, so she concentrated on warming my uterus. We will see what happens. I have another appointment next week. I am glad I went.

:thumbup:

Thank you, faithful.


----------



## Madeline

hey scorpio, faithful, hobnob, pinkorbluebelle and faithful

hope you guys are all having great day. Great to hear your session went so well Hobbnobb, thats awesome this could be the lucky month :hugs:

I have my fingers crossed for you too faithful that the acupuncture will put you well no the way to a BFP :hugs: 

good luck this month pinkorbluebelle :hugs:

have you tested for O yet scorpio? fingers crossed xxx

CD6 for me can't believe it, we will start trying on CD8 cause i ovulate day 10/11 ,nervous nervous don't know whether I will O or what day still there will be alot of fun had between now and then lol Tomoro is second session of acupuncture. Was a bit slack w meds yesterday so have to pick up my game on that. Still crapping myself about the needles ashamed to say lol 

Madeline xxx


----------



## Scorpio23

I had two +OPKs this week but no confirmed O on BBT chart. Hoping I OV last night :)
This is the first time Ive done OPKs properly. And this is the first time Ive ever done BBT charting.
With first pregnancy I tried for three months on OPK but didnt understand how it all worked. Ended up prego on month four when I was actually taking a break.

Ive learned alot in the past 6 months.


----------



## Cracker

Hi everyone - I had a mc at 15 weeks in feb, since then my cycles have been a bit shorter and my LP only 8 days so have been seeing my acupuncturist for 3 weeks now (every week) and he has just started me on some Chinese herbs up until O and then some diff ones after. 

Has anyone noticed an increase in LP?

Apparently my yin is weak and I am cold so no cold food or drinks for me either!!


----------



## Madeline

hey scorpio fingers crossed you did O last night that would be perfect wouldn't it because you have been Bding over the last couple of days. I really think doing it before O is a really good idea. Yep I agree I have learned alot too in the last 6 mths it has to increase the chances of success I think xx

Hi Cracker I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: I am cold too lol although apparently my yang also has issues. I haven't had problems with LP to my knowledge although its all new territory this cycle. I do know that Vit B6 is recommended for LP defect though. Not sure about chinese herbs someone with more experience is best to answer that for you. Good luck this month xx

Madeline xx


----------



## Scorpio23

Cracker: sorry for your loss. This is my first cycle after D&C & first time tracking my cycle. Will let u know my LP length once I get there. 

Chinese tradition is to keep the womb warm. My dr suggested eating more ginger. Ive been drinking lemongrass & ginger tea so far.

I BDd not last night but the previous two nights. Temp went up this morning but not enough to confirm OV. Im glad theres lil swimmers in there. Will send in the troops again tonight. This is going to be a long cycle but my dr said its a good thing I havent OV yet. Fingers crossed I actually do. Had heaps of O pains the last two days.


----------



## hobbnob

Cracker said:


> Hi everyone - I had a mc at 15 weeks in feb, since then my cycles have been a bit shorter and my LP only 8 days so have been seeing my acupuncturist for 3 weeks now (every week) and he has just started me on some Chinese herbs up until O and then some diff ones after.
> 
> Has anyone noticed an increase in LP?
> 
> Apparently my yin is weak and I am cold so no cold food or drinks for me either!!

Hi Cracker! My LP shortened by two days since my miscarriage I am on the fourth cycle after it and the last three the LP was shortened to 12 days. Weird. I know some people say 12 days is fine but I find it concerning that my cycle has changed and shortened none the less. This cycle I think I o'ed much earlier than I usually do. I am so confused.:wacko:

I can't wait to here whether your LP lengthens from acupuncture. I had my first session yesterday. She didn't prescribe any herbs this time. Keep us posted.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone, haven't checked this thread for a while so hello to all the lovely ladies giving acu a go. Hello Madeleine I recognise you from another thread.

I have written lots about my experiences of acu in my journal, but to sum up:
I've had 6 sessions so far and have had needles all over the place, first week in my back, then lots in my stomach leading up to ov, and in different places after ov. The only ones that really hurt me are in my feet. Last week the lady did ones in the soles of my feet as I'd been getting a lot of cramp, that one required a deep breath in and out!

My last luteal phase was 14 days, I'm usually 12 or 13 days, so maybe that's down to acu? I also felt ovulation really strongly last month which is unusual for me.

The other major effect I've noticed is (tmi) more bowel movements! I think this is a good sign though. I also started healthy eating about the same time as acu so thus could also be the cause !!

Am only starting ttc 'properly' this month so can't really say how quickly it works but will keep you posted :)

I was also told I had a cold uterus (nice!) So am eating warm food, avoiding ice cold drinks etc. The lady had occasionally used moxa on me which helps to warm up the acu points.

I'm off session number 7 today. I'm cd10 so imagine there will be lots of pre-ov needles in the stomach going on. It is a bit weird to see but I just keep my eyes closed :)

Happy weekend everyone :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Same to you, Madeline. :flower: :) 

Scorpio~ How do you like the tea? The o pains sound promising, hope this is it for you! 

Cracker~ I remember you from August Fireflies :hugs: I hope acu help your lp lengthen. B6 did it for me, went from 11 to 13. This is my first AF cycle since losing Azri so not sure what my lp has in store for me now.. 

Hobb~ Hope your cycles settles down for you, :hugs: 

Hi Nicki, hope you have a great visit today! I hear you on the needles that go in the feet, ow, does your acu use a heater by your feet? The lady I'm going back to did during my sessions, it helped ease the discomfort a bit. 

Just a couple of more weeks and I can schedule my session! :happydance: I hope some things have improved since my last visit back in January. I had dampness, a pale tongue and my spleen needed work.


----------



## Scorpio23

Pinkorblue, the tea is nice. I get it from a store called T2. Ive been a big coffee drinker most my life. But last yr I converted to a tea drinker. T2 has really nice teas, all diff flavours.
I had reallly strong O pains last night. I didnt end up BD'ing as I was REALLY bloated & gassy lol. My temp spiked this morning. Im a bit of a newb to the whole thing. Will I b able to confirm O if my temp stays up in the next few days?


----------



## hobbnob

Scorpio23 said:


> Pinkorblue, the tea is nice. I get it from a store called T2. Ive been a big coffee drinker most my life. But last yr I converted to a tea drinker. T2 has really nice teas, all diff flavours.
> I had reallly strong O pains last night. I didnt end up BD'ing as I was REALLY bloated & gassy lol. My temp spiked this morning. Im a bit of a newb to the whole thing. Will I b able to confirm O if my temp stays up in the next few days?

Hey Scorpio, Yes you are looking for three consecutive high temps to confirm O. Eventually you will get to know your own pattern although it can vary from month to month. If you are regular it won't vary that much.

I am beginning to think that the egg and sperm don't "live" as long as they say. I hate this timing thing. I am in the two week wait and not really clear when I O'ed. 

Fertility friend says CD 12; I have a chart on TCOYF and it says I od on CD 13 I think I od on CD 14. Ahhhhh! I probably missed it if it was CD 12. I can't stand the tww.


----------



## Scorpio23

Hobb: Ive just been out with my friends, went to bathroom & noticed heaps of EWCM. It was going towards creamy/dry yesterday. Argh. This sux as Im on CD29. Im having O pains still. Ur right about the timing thing so I will BD tonight. Sigh. Im curious what temp I'll be tomorrow morning.

I think if you BD when u have EWCM the troops will hang around longer. 

So frustrated at the moment.


----------



## Madeline

hi hob, scorpio, pinkorblue, nicki,cracker and everyone,

well could it get any colder in this place I can't believe it -5 last night and only the beginning of winter...
Scorpio and Hob I hope the temping gets easier. I was meant to start this morning but forgot (oops!) I wish I could help out but I was crap at it when I first tried. I do know that when CM changes texture that this can be an indication ovulation is imminent and I have read that the presence of Cm does facilitate the possibility of conception by protecting sperm. I will b using OPK's to make sure until I get the hang of temping.

Defintiely best time to bed is for the 2-3 days before ovulation and the day of ovulation is wat I have read though.

Fingers crossed xxx

Scorpio I though of you yesterday when I had my second acupuncture session. I have done something to my lower back so when the needles went into my back it was painful. But I looked the other way when the needles went into my abdomen and that definitely made it more bearable :)

Madeline xxx


----------



## Scorpio23

Madeline, glad it helped :)


----------



## hobbnob

Madeline, you must live in Australia? I live in Pacific NW of the States. We are going into summer but it feels like winter this week. I joke and say it is the "sumter of our discontent." Hope you get that but in case you don't it is a pun on a book title called Winter of our discontent. Since our summer feels like winter I just merged the too. Ugh! I can't wait for it to warm up.

Scorpio, honestly I don't know what the secret is. I've tried so many different combos for timing BD and I usually try to to BD on the day I notice the most EWCM for sure and then try to time it around the +opk too. I usually get the most EW a day or two before the +opk but my past charts indicate I ovulate several days after +opk. I don't know what the secret is. The month I got pregnant I don't even know how because we timed it the same as usual except we bd the day after I o'ed (the day of the temp rise) as I still had EWCM for a few hours that day in the morning. Maybe that was it. The last few hours!!! I don't know. I personally think my husband's sperm doesn't live very long. I won't tell him that though ;-)


----------



## Pebbles11

Hi ladies, hope all our lovely alternative treatments are going well. I am now a huge fan of acupuncture and herbs as I have got a bfp 2nd cycle after mc!!! Hopefully I will be due Valetines Day 2013!!!

It's funny because the first pregnancy I had (the one I lost) I didn't implant until 10 or 11 dpo - I know this as I had a bleed that was not AF. With this one I implanted at 4 or 5 dpo which is really early. However I have read that Chinese medicine can really aid early and strong implantation and I have been having acupuncture once a week plus daily herbs. 

So excited but nervous. Please keep your fingers crossed for me!! 

Baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## Nicki123

Congratulations pebbles on your :bfp:! I hope it was the acu that did the trick for you.

Scorpio, I tried temping for a month but was rubbish at it. I slept really badly worrying about waking up at the right time etc so decided its just not for me. I rely on opks, looking for Ewcm and Starting BDing plenty of time before ov is due. That'll have to do!

Acu yesterday was lovely, I'd had a stressful few days at work and it was nice to take time out for an hour. As I was on cd10 I had lots of needles in my stomach again, I really felt the one over my left ovary.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Oooo, -5?! Wow that's cold! Sorry winter is rearing its head like that, Madeline. 

Sounds like an interesting tea flavor, Scorpio. Ill have to check it out, I'd like to try something new flavor in addition to green and peppermint. 


Glad you had a lovely acu appointment, Nicki. 

Congrats Pebbles! :D


----------



## Scorpio23

Pebbles, omg congrats yay!!! FX
Nicki, glad ur less stressed after acu. Oh left ovary maybe the egg will release from that side.
Hobb, I did it. FF confirmed I OV on Thur. Im 3DPO. I felt sick yesterday @ lunch with friends. Hope I didnt eat/drink something bad.
Madeline, r u in Australia?


----------



## Madeline

hey hobnob yep i am in australia:) Pacific NW of the States so thats above California like Oregon and Washington? Hilarious! although admittedly winter not so funny when you are expecting summer :) Hope it warms up there soon :) theres no hope of that here its all down hill now lol.

OMG pebbles I am so happy for you babe congrats! I have definitely read early implantation is a very good sign indeed :hugs:

hope everything is going well for this cycle pinkorblue :flower:

Hi Nicki glad the acu session went well, good luck this cycle :)

hey scorpio I am in Canberra :) 


Madeline xxx


----------



## Scorpio23

Must be freeeezing in Canberra. Im in SW Sydney or about 4 hr drive from Canberra hehe.

My mind is going nuts now, thinking of EDD, baby gender, etc & Im no where near BFP yet haha.
I like to dream :)


----------



## Madeline

hey scorpio SW Sydney cool! w r really close then :) oh yeh it is freezing here no doubt lol

I think it awesome that you are dreaming about your BFP I have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## hobbnob

Pebbles11 said:


> Hi ladies, hope all our lovely alternative treatments are going well. I am now a huge fan of acupuncture and herbs as I have got a bfp 2nd cycle after mc!!! Hopefully I will be due Valetines Day 2013!!!
> 
> It's funny because the first pregnancy I had (the one I lost) I didn't implant until 10 or 11 dpo - I know this as I had a bleed that was not AF. With this one I implanted at 4 or 5 dpo which is really early. However I have read that Chinese medicine can really aid early and strong implantation and I have been having acupuncture once a week plus daily herbs.
> 
> So excited but nervous. Please keep your fingers crossed for me!!
> 
> Baby dust to you all xxxx

Congrats! That is wonderful! Did you just start acupuncture?


----------



## Pebbles11

Thanks for all your good wishes! I have got a slightly crampy tummy today but I think it's stretching pains, they are common in week 5 I have read. The slightest little niggle has me panicking! 
Hobnob- I started the Chinese medicine 2 weeks after my mc. I don't have probs conceiving, it's the maintaining that has proved an issue!!! Acupuncture and herbs are supposed to help maintain pregnancy so fingers crossed. I think I've had about 7 sessions so far, got my next 16th June and then I'm going weekly through first trimester.


----------



## Cracker

That is great news Pebbles!

Hi to everyone else, hi pinkorblue yes I was in the fireflys before my loss.
I have tried B6 must didn't do much for me sadly, really hope the acu and herbs work although weirdly started spotting today when my AF stopped a few days ago. But tbh since the erpc everything is a bit haywire!

I am finding the not eating anything cold pretty tricky, warm water doesn't quite taste the same!!


----------



## hobbnob

Pebbles I wish you a H & H pregnancy. 

I've only been pregnant once, miscarried and now it's been 4 cycles and I feel I will never get pregnant. Sorry to be a downer everybody. I just feel discouraged today.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Scorpio23 said:


> My mind is going nuts now, thinking of EDD, baby gender, etc & Im no where near BFP yet haha.
> I like to dream :)

That's the spirit! :winkwink:

Madeline~ So far so good for me, just counting down til AF shows. Hope all is well for you also. :) 

Hobb~ :hugs: 

Cracker~ Sorry B6 didn't do much to help, I really hope acu has better success for you. :flower: 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Pebbles!


----------



## Misswish

Hi everyone,
Scorpio that sounds a great idea dreaming about your future baby. I hope you get your BFP soon. 
Congratulations to Pebbles11 thats exciting news. I hope all goes well for you:) 
hey i just found out last week on mon that i'm pregnant aswell. Was a exciting surprise and I just hope everything goes well this time. I'm approx 5wks pregnant aswell. I hope everything I have been doing helps me keep this little one till full term. I've got another accupunture treatment on wed. My accupunturist was thrillled when i told her last week. yeah i know what you mean pebbles about every little niggle making you feel worried. 
How is everyone esle? 
Hobbnob I'm sorry you are feeling down. TTC sure is a hard journey. sending you hugs.
How are you Nicki? Hi to everyone esle:)


----------



## Misswish

xxx_faithful said:


> Misswish said:
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm actually having some accupunture tomorrow. I've been thinking about it for awhile. I'm hoping it will help with circulation, fertility& keeping a baby. I've had 4 miscarriages & need some help& answers.
> 
> Im so sorry you have been through those 4 m/c :( :( It totally sucks, and noone can understand or relate unless they have been through the same ordeal. I have had 3 m/c and plan to break this horrid pattern. I pray you will heal from the hurt you have been through and receive good news soon :)
> 
> How do you stay so brave? Its comforting to hear feedback from someone who has been there. I have started acupuncture with a lady who specialises in fertility. I ALWAYS hear amazing stories and success rates with woman conceiving, but for us i pray that we will not only conceive but go on to have healthy bubbas :) xx
> Keep me postedClick to expand...

Thanks for your post faithful. I pray that this baby will be healthy and I will go to full term. I'm hoping you conceive too soon and have a healthy baby. It is hard to keep positive and strong, but I just have to believe it will all work out this time otherwise I will go crazy!! Last weekend I just found out one of my best friends is 13wks pregnant. Thats three of my friends that are pregnant now and also my SIL. I'm happy for them but was upset also as I didnt know I was pregnant yet and I thought if I have to watch all my friends be pregnant I dont know how I'm going to handle it. Its hard watching on as everyone else goes on to have healthy babies. I just pray its mine turn also now. I'm sorry for your losses. yeah noone can really understand the pain unless they have been through it. I hope you go well with the accupunture. wishing you all goodluck and baby dust:hugs:


----------



## Scorpio23

YAY Misswish congrats xx


----------



## Misswish

Thanks Scorpio xx


----------



## Madeline

congrats again miss wish wonderful wonderful news :hugs:


Madeline xxx


----------



## hobbnob

Misswish said:


> hey i just found out last week on mon that i'm pregnant aswell. Was a exciting surprise and I just hope everything goes well this time. I'm approx 5wks pregnant aswell. I hope everything I have been doing helps me keep this little one till full term. I've got another accupunture treatment on wed. My accupunturist was thrillled when i told her last week.

Oh MissWish, that is wonderful and happy news!!! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months! Keep us posted on how things progress. 

I feel better today. Thanks everyone for the cyber hugs. I don't feel pregnant one bit, so I probably am not. But, on a positive note, my post o temps have evened out this cycle. The cycles prior to this one they were all over the place. up, down, up, down. They seem to be more steady so maybe the acupuncture was helpful. Either that or the walnuts I have been eating for the past two months has helped with progesterone this cycle. Who knows. 

I have my next acupuncture appointment this Wednesday. I can't wait!!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Madeline

hi hobnob i hope the acupuncture is helping, i haven't heard about walnuts though wat do they do?

nothing exciting here atm, got a faint line on OPK but not sure if i missed it or it will get stronger today. boobs are a big swollen though so thats a good sign of lh surge. 

Madeline xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Ooo hobbnob what's the walnut thing? I've not heard of that either, sounds interesting. I love walnuts. (I also love Hobnobs too :) do you have those biscuits in the US?) Glad you're feeling better today :hugs:


----------



## Scorpio23

OoooOooh what do walnuts supposedly do?
This may sound crazy but I read up about conceiving twins.
Old wives tale is if you eat walnuts, dairy and wild yams you have a better chance of conceiving twins.
I've been eating walnuts and drinking full cream milk Hahaha.
My Mother had twin sisters and twin aunties.


----------



## hobbnob

Scorpio23 said:


> OoooOooh what do walnuts supposedly do?
> This may sound crazy but I read up about conceiving twins.
> Old wives tale is if you eat walnuts, dairy and wild yams you have a better chance of conceiving twins.
> I've been eating walnuts and drinking full cream milk Hahaha.
> My Mother had twin sisters and twin aunties.

Oh my scorpio, I didn't know that!!!! haha!

Everybody, I googled "foods to increase progesterone" a few months ago because I suspected, but don't know, that I might be a little deficient. I am kind of a let your body heal itself with foods kind a girl...anyway, a few items came up and walnuts was one and so is chicken and yams. Although I heard that yams also increases estrogen and can cause an imbalance between estrogen and progesterone. So I decided to try the walnuts and eat more chicken. There were some others on the list but those we the ones I felt I could eat regularly. I've been eating a handful of walnuts everyday. Don't really know if t is helping but it is a nice snack.


----------



## Scorpio23

Thats a great thing to do. Eating healthy is fantastic. I love waldorf salad. I have a great recepie if interested. Im having beef ginger & shallot stir fry for lunch today. My dr will be please when I tell her I ate ginger :)


----------



## Madeline

the hobnob thats good to know :) BTW guys just wondering if anyone has experienced a change in ovulation day since mc and/or acupuncture? Its just that i usually ovulate day 10 and today is day 11 and the OPK like is getting darker suggesting I will O by say 12.

Madeline xxx


----------



## Scorpio23

Madeline, I wish I could help but I never used to check when I was actually ovulating in the past. Will you be trying this cycle? This month is a bit of a 'dress rehearsal' for DH & I. 
Decided to start temping after AF came from the first acu session. I ordered a thermometer on eBay and started using it straight away. 
At first I was dreading the whole idea but now I realise it's not so hard.
I found that OPK's are not 100% reliable. Let me know if you're interested - I'm happy to help :)


----------



## Madeline

hey scorpio yeh we are definitely trying this cycle. I have been using OPK's the last 2 days and tonight got a positive so looks like if I do O it will be tomoro. 

Would love the help re the temping though I know its better to do it thks :hugs: 

Madeline xxx


----------



## myra

Hi Ladies-

I'm new to this thread but very interested to hear your experiences with Herbal/Acupuncture. I'm 38 and have been working with a great Naturopath for the past year (for non-fertility related concerns; though since I just had a chemical pregnancy last week--1st confirmed since I had much more sensitive hpts & got a blood test this time; 3rd suspected) we're shifting the focus to that. She has put me on a 4 week program of supplements/herbs that she believes will correct the mineral/hormonal deficiencies that might have contributed to the mc. She also referred me to an acupuncturist on the area who she said is THE person to see in the Boston for fertility issues. so, waiting to hear back about an appointment. My doc has also referred me to a RE & I had my consult yesterday. I think I'd like to try the natural route for now, but I will go through the initial round of blood work/ultrasound with the RE to get baseline levels & to find out if there are areas of concern.


----------



## Madeline

good luck Myra :) 

Madeline xxx


----------



## Scorpio23

Myra, sorry for your loss and its great to hear you're trying the natural route.
So far my acu/herb experience has been great. Two ladies here have just anounced their BFP :)
I'm going to see my dr tomorrow and hope to get my BFP in a week or so.
But if not I'm pretty happy that I've come this far (first OV after D&C).


----------



## hobbnob

Welcome Myra! I am 38 also and have decided to try the natural route first too. I had a miscarriage in March and miscarried naturally. I hope to get prego soon and hoping food and acupuncture will help me out. Good luck!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Wooohooooo Misswish, tons of sticky dust!!!! xx

Hobb~ :thumbup: for the food post! :)

Madeline~ Before I got my bfp, I had a 26 day cycle and would O cd12. O was cd15 this cycle. It could be a one time thing or the body changing things a bit. That's just my opinion though.. Glad to see you got a + opk, fx!! 

Welcome Myra, I'm sorry about your loss. I loved acupuncture and can't wait to set up my appointment. Sounds like you will be in great hands! :)

Hi everyone else, sending :dust:


----------



## Madeline

thks pinkorblue :) i am hoping its a good sign. I read that early ovulation before cd11 of 28 day cycle can indicate poor egg quality.Fingers crossed :) sticky dust to you too xxx

Madeline xxx


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey ladies. Just had my 7th acu treatment & its my 2nd week off all herbs. Only having vit d,vit c & folic acid daily. 
Im now on DPO6/CD33. Dr was pleased with BBT chart as temps r staying elevated. She put some needles in my lower back (it hurt this time), wrists & ankles. She asked me not to let anyone touch my shoulders & not to get a massage. No cold drinks (especially as its winter for us Aussies). 
Im back in 4 weeks (awesome timing as my dr is on holidays until then).


----------



## Madeline

hey Scorpio 

omg in your wrists and ankles ohhhh i don't think i could handle that....awesome news about the temps :)

Madeline xxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Madeline said:


> thks pinkorblue :) i am hoping its a good sign. I read that early ovulation before cd11 of 28 day cycle can indicate poor egg quality.Fingers crossed :) sticky dust to you too xxx
> 
> Madeline xxx

Really? Good to know just in case it ever happens. :) 

Scorpio~ Great news about your temps! Sorry to hear some of those needles were painful though.


----------



## Scorpio23

Pinkorblue11, why are you stressed??


----------



## hobbnob

Scorpio23 said:


> She asked me not to let anyone touch my shoulders & not to get a massage.

Scorpio, why no touching shoulders?


----------



## hobbnob

Just got back from my second acupuncture treatment. It is like forced meditation. I mean you can't really move so all you can do is relax.
She prescribed some herbs this time and evening primrose oil to start with. I should be starting AF soon and I get menstrual migraines so supposedly the concoction she made up for me should help with the migraine relief. I would like to think that I am already pregnant but I have absolutely no symptoms and in fact I feel really good. HAHA! 

How is everyone else doing? Any more BFPs?


----------



## Madeline

i wish I found it relaxing hobnob but I am glad you do and its awesome that you feel great I think thats a great sign :) 

Madeline xxx


----------



## hobbnob

Madeline said:


> i wish I found it relaxing hobnob but I am glad you do and its awesome that you feel great I think thats a great sign :)
> 
> Madeline xxx

Aw Madeline, you don't like acupuncture? Does it hurt you?


----------



## hobbnob

I usually always feel pretty good about this time in my cycle when I am NOT pregnant. So, I've drawn the conclusion I must not be pregnant. Booo. but I am ready to move onto the next cycle already.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Scorpio23 said:


> Pinkorblue11, why are you stressed??

Dealing with shopping for different medical insurance and going over our budget to see if we can afford it. It's my first time having to look into it. I'm so used to dh having it through his employer so I had no idea what I was in for lol. 

Hobb~ here's hoping you're the next to announce a bfp!


----------



## Madeline

hey hobnob not all the needles but in my lower back is painful especially when he moves them around! I will keep going though I am already seeing benefits I think, I hurt my back last week and after the acupuncture recovery was really quick. i read that acupuncture creates new blood vessels.

I know you don't feel pregnant but I still have my fingers crossed for you :flower:

Madeline xxx

PS sorry you are stressed out pinkorblue xx


----------



## Nicki123

ZHi everyone

Myra sorry for your losses but I hope acupuncture leads to good results for you.

Hobbnob I have my fx that you're pg - stranger things have happened! 

Madeline, I hope acu gets better for you. Sometimes I worry I don't feel the needles enough, I like to think when I feel it it means it's working.

Pinkorblue, sorry that you're feeling stressed :hugs:

Hello Scorpio! How are the vits? Have you ever heard of the foresight plan? I think it might be a uk based thing and I think some people are dubious about hair tests, but me and DH had our hair tested to see what vits and minerals we are lacking and then were given a personalised vit plan accordingly. We take about 20 tablets each a day!! 

We just passed 3 months of the healthy diet / vits, so the ttc started properly this month. I think I ovd yesterday (or poss will today), have acu tomorrow which is great as the lady likes to see me around ov / poss implantation time.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Scorpio23

Hobb, not sure about the shoulder thing. I didnt ask why. Will do next time. Youre one DPO ahead of me. Ur temps are looking good. My temps r also on the rise. Yay & baby dust for us. When will you test. I was aiming for DPO 12, if my temps stay high.

Pinkorblue, insurance is rather stressful. I opened a joined acc with DH after our wedding. I dont knoe too much about it. Pay now ask later, is my attitude for now. It did help when I had D&C. But excess for gyno sucked.

Nicki, who do u see re the foresight plan? Sounds interesting. Vit D & folic acid: im used to as I started them Sep 2011. Vit C is not my fav.

Madeline, I dont find the inserting of the needles relaxing but once its over i have a bit of a snooze hehe.


----------



## Scorpio23

Hobb, any symptoms youve spotted at all? I have a few but think its just progesterone levels. Cramps, thirst leading to freq urination, hightened smell, dizziness, gas & bloated, sore throat, fatigue, tender/itchy boos on the sides. Last pregnancy I had sinus & Im getting this now. Two days after OV I ate my fav soup & then hot choc with friends. BUT I felt so sick, so I didnt finish it. These signs could be from anything so Im not wanting to test til late next week.


----------



## Madeline

thks pinkorblue i think i just have to tough it out :)

Scorpio i totally relate to the relaxing part afterwards :) After the needles are out in fact I feel fantastic and even more fantastic once I am driving down the street and i can see the needle house behind me lol

Madeline xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Madeleine - the needle house! Lol


----------



## Madeline

nicki - heheh I am a tragic heheh


madeline xx

ps scorpio - I know its way early but that a little bit exciting :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Lol @ needle house


----------



## merristems

Hiya ladies I've been reading thought I'd chip in if thats ok :)
Firstly hello and sorry for your losses its so hard for all of us but i am relieved to have found people to relate to. My miscarriage ended on sunday after one month of bleeding so im pretty whacked to be honest. I decided after reading alot about herbs and acupuncture that I would take this route whilst ttc my 1st. I have found a local acupuncturist who specialises in fertility and gyne issues so im hoping this can help get me back on track. I'd love a spring baby :)
Im taking red clover and drinking ladies mantle tea both supposed to help regulate cycles, becoming a pin cushion as of next wednesday :) 
Fingers crossed for you ladies in 2ww saw some very promising charts on here:happydance:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Madeline~ Thanks! That's great news about your back! I had the same result but I didn't even tell her about my lower back because I had that ache for so long, I got used to it. Just one session, back pain was gone and never came back. :) xxx. Needle house, I like that. :haha: 

Nicki~ Thank you for the hugs :hugs: I know it will all work out in the end, just gotta get through all the reading first and making sure the procedure I want covered actually is. Good luck to you and I hope this is your bfp cycle! :flower: 

Scorpio~ No worries about knowing much about it, I didn't either and now I'm learning the hard way. It will be worth it in the end! :) 

Hi Merri, sorry for your loss as well. :hugs: Hope acu leads to very good things for you, lol @ pin cushion.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi merri - sorry for you loss but a big Hello and :hugs:
Two acu terms have made me chuckle today - pincushion and needle house :)

Scorpio, I know it's hard not to symptom spot but sounding good! What dpo do you think you'll test? 

:dust: everyone! N


----------



## hobbnob

Nicki, I have never heard of the foresight plan. Sounds really cool. I don't know if they offer it in the states.

My temp dropped today so I am wondering if it is over for me. Fertility friend said I od on CD12 using their "advance method." Their FAM method says I od on cd 14 which seems more to my normal pattern, but now I think it may have been cd12 since my temp dropped today.
Does anyone else find that fertility friend is not so accurate at establishing O date on ambiguous charts?


----------



## hobbnob

Scorpio--I don't have any. I did need to take a nap a few times, I guess I have been a lot more thirsty. But honestly I don't think it happened. Last time I have very distinct symptoms and I just "knew." I suppose it is possible I won't always "know" but it doesn't feel promising to me this time. I don't know.

Madeline-- I had needles in my ears yesterday. Those hurt a little, but once in, I didn't feel them at all. I don't watch cause then I think I would have an issue so I just close my eyes. I almost fell asleep yesterday. It's like forced meditation. Can't more with the needles in, I guess I have no choice but to sit here and relax.


----------



## Scorpio23

Merri, welcome. Glad u joined the thread. Sorry for ur loss & am glad ur seeking help with acu.

Nicki, i plan to test DPO 12 if my temps are high.

Hobb, hugs! My temp also dropped today. Hang in there as one drop doesnt mean ur out. I dont feel pregnant either. Do u know ur luteal phase length??


----------



## hobbnob

Scorpio23 said:


> Merri, welcome. Glad u joined the thread. Sorry for ur loss & am glad ur seeking help with acu.
> 
> Nicki, i plan to test DPO 12 if my temps are high.
> 
> Hobb, hugs! My temp also dropped today. Hang in there as one drop doesnt mean ur out. I dont feel pregnant either. Do u know ur luteal phase length??

Yeah, since my miscarriage, my luteal phase has shortened to 12 days. This cycle was a weird one though as I had ovulation symptoms two days earlier and I am not really sure how many dpo I am. Fertility friend originally had me ovulating on cd 12, which would put me at 11 dpo today with af expected on Saturday. If I od on cd 14, which is what using FAM says, that would put me at 9dpo with af expected on Monday. I am beginning to think fertility friend was right the first time and I am 11dpo. Or I could have Od on cd13 which a different site says I did. So I have no idea this cycle. I just want this waiting to be over already!!! Please!


----------



## Madeline

hi merry sorry for your losses, i hope the acupuncture will help keep us posted :hugs:

hob - i can't process needles in the ears yet but i will definitely b closing my eyes! the waiting is the worst isn't it, thirst can b a sign of pregnancy :) 

pinkorblue - thats awesome about yr back i would give anything to offload this back pain of mine, it went away briefly following physio and massage but it has returned so i am pursuing other avenues to work out wats causing it. 

nicki - baby dust to u too :) off to the gym to have my ass kicked then off to the needle house to c Dr prick lol

scorpio - i have my thermometer and ready to go w temps so placing a big sign near my bed to remind myself to do it before i get up. I am 2-3DPO not testing until end of cycle,thats the plan anyway:) 

Madeline xxx


----------



## Scorpio23

Hob, I think 11DPO for you also. Yay!

The needles in the ears sting. It helps reduce knee aches or back aches.

Madeline, welcome to the 2WW gang :) I did alot of research and according to specialists we can not feel any pregnancy symptoms until the fertilised egg implants (after 7 DPO atleast). This is because hcg will not be in our bloodstream until implantation. From 1 DPO until implantation all the signs are from progesterone :(

However I think it is possible for women to just KNOW. When I was pregnant (I didnt think I was because I was on a months break) I had two symptoms BUT thought I was making symptoms up. I had implantation bleeding. And one night I felt a big pushing or stabbing pain. It made me wake up. I think that was the moment of implantation. I never told anyone this info before.


----------



## Nicki123

Dr Prick at the needle house - lol Madeline.

I think I'm officially in the 2ww now. Am classing yesterday as ov day so am 1dpo. Am on my way to acu right now so hopefully the lady can create a warm snuggly environment for eggy to implant into in a few days. I love Fridays, I have acu first thing, then go into the office but all the managers work from home on Friday so we have a pretty chilled out day and I start winding down for the weekend. 

Scorpio, some women do seem to be very intuitive where early pg is concerned, and just know. I don't think I am one of them unfortunately! I hope so much you get your bfp. Not long to wait til you find out!


----------



## Nicki123

Had Acupuncture session 8 today, it hurt a bit more than normal - not badly but I felt the needles more. She decided to do them in my back. I asked her why they hurt more and she said there are different needling techniques. At first she was just trying to 'clear me out' and get my system moving, and she said you don't feel those needles as much, whereas this week and the last few weeks it has been about strengthening me and there is more connection with my Qi which I why I felt it more. Having the next 2 weeks off acu now as she wants to see me more pre-ov.


----------



## Scorpio23

Yay Nicki! Welcome to the 2WW gang. Im stressed on Fri's as my manager doesnt work on that day. & problems miraculously appear on Fri where my help is needed grrr lol. 
Awwww I miss acu already. Not due to go back for another month.


----------



## Madeline

Scorpio thks:) OMG I have to tell yo when I read your description of your pregnancy I couldn't believe it I had exactly the same thing when I got pregnant except it happened during the day I was just walking along and suddenly I doubled over with stabbing pains in my abdomen. I knew that wasn't normal,also I just felt like everything had sort of stopped. Weird hey!

Cool so basically we need to hang out till probably day 10 or 12 before expecting any symptoms and really we may not get any anyway although I have to tell you when i got pregnant my progesterone skyrocketed and my boobs were swollen etc a week before the end of my cycle. I have heard though that each pregnancy is different so i guess that means more waiting to c :)

Nicki - its so great to be put in touch with your QI isn't it (NOT!) maybe thats what Dr Prick has been doing. Either way he was in fine form today, the needles in my back were painful. I do try to b diplomatic however and keep my wincing to a minimum so as not to hurt his feelings lol There i nothing like the sight of the needle house disappearing into the distance in my rear vision mirror however lol That is really good to know about the needle techniques though :)I am really glad you made it through inspite of the discomfort :hugs:

fingers crossed for everyone in the TWW :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## Scorpio23

Madeline, omg thanks for letting me know. I never told anyone cos i though noone would believe me.


----------



## Madeline

scorpio - yeh i tried googling it but I couldn't find any symptom like that anywhere I wonder wat it means....

Madeline xxx


----------



## Scorpio23

I thought it might have been the exact moment of implantation. 

Yipee, DPO 9! Temp is on the rise. Had vivid dreams about pregnancy last night. That was weird.


----------



## Madeline

it could be. excellent btw on the temp rise. I had vivid dreams when i got pregnant this could b it! :)

Madeline xxx


----------



## Misswish

Hey yeah the vivid dreams sound promising! interesting about the implantation cramp. My friend that is pregnant said she felt all crampy and sore about 4 days before her period would have been due so took a test and sore a very faint line confirming pregnancy. I started to think I might be pregnant when i went to cook chicken and corn soup. I took the chicken out the fridge and it smelled off. I vomited a little bit which isnt like me. Then I cooked a meal in the slow cooker and the meat smell made me feel nauseated again. I just felt queasy the whole day and sore firmer breasts. I took a pregnancy test two days later which showed positive. 
I hope the 2ww goes quick for Scorpio and Nicki. good luck girls:) 
Hello to Merri and sorry for your loss. I hope accupunture is helpful to you.
Pin cushion lol that is a good one. Definately feel like one sometimes. My accupunturist has also asked me to do a warm foot bath in a bucket of water each night to warm my meridians in my feet and warm my uterus etc. It is quite relaxing.


----------



## Nicki123

I have def read about implantation pain before ladies so that is probably what you both felt.
Only 3dpo, I this this 2ww might go slowly...


----------



## Madeline

its definitely dragging on Nicki lol today is 4DPO for me. This 2WW is going to go very slowly....still another 4 days realistically before any possible signs....

Madeline xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Madeline I'm so glad we are nearly on the same dpo ( and I think I might be 4dpo as I'm not exactly sure when I ovd so am going for 3dpo to be on the safe side). Lovely to have someone to wait with!


----------



## Madeline

Coolio :) i won't be strung out all on my own here :hugs:

I was reading that implantation normally takes 6-10 days but I am wondering if it can happen sooner? R u having any symptoms at all?

Madeline xxx


----------



## merristems

Hey ladies just checking in, I wouldn't expect any signs until at least 7dpo! How ever when i got my last bfp I got implantation dip and bleed and deff had the sharp pain on the right handside. When I went for my scan during mc I said I thought it was on right hand side and sure enough that's where the sac was.:cry:
FF says I'm 3dpo but I have dotty crossahirs so not conviced, also I think I may have a cold brewing-sore throat felt cold even though temp was up who knows. My last bfp ff couldnt detect a thing!!
Maybe we are all in tww hope so :) xxx


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Ive got a sore throat also. I cant seem to shake it.
Im reallly losing hope as my temp is not rising :(
Tried my best not to get my hopes up.
I dont feel pregnant at all.


----------



## hobbnob

Scorpio23 said:


> Hey Ive got a sore throat also. I cant seem to shake it.
> Im reallly losing hope as my temp is not rising :(
> Tried my best not to get my hopes up.
> I dont feel pregnant at all.

Aw, mine is not rising either but I am not out yet. Means fertility friend "advance recommended method" was wrong as I should have gotten AF yesterday if I ovulated on cd12 like it said. This is the second time I've had an ambiguous cycle and Fertility Friend has been wrong. It is only right when it is a clear pattern. I'm going with the FAM method from now on as that one seems to be most accurate.

Scorpio, Don't count yourself out. In many ways you can't tell much from temps anyway. just cause it isn't rising doesn't mean you are not pregnant. So many things influence temps.


----------



## Scorpio23

Thanks Hobb. I will try my best. 

It's so cold as it's winter here and I'm fighting so hard to keep warm.
Every day I rug up and eat warm foods, drink warm liquids.
I miss soft drink lol.


----------



## Madeline

Scorpio - Dont count yourself out yet Scorpio, flu can also b an early sign of pregnancy. It is ridiculously cold isn't it. Rug up :hugs:

Hobnob - hi hobnob i am still getting my head around the temping thing w encouragement from Scorpio. I hope you work it out, Scorpio recommended using OPK's as well as temping?

Hi Nicki, hows it going? 5DPO over here, no symptoms as such except some breast tingling and creamy coloured CM, which is potentially encouraging but still more waiting...technically tomoro is the beginning of the implantation time for us presuming we have conceived. 

babydust to everyone else, hope you are all doing well :)

Madeline xxx


----------



## hobbnob

For you ladies not feeling any symptoms, there is still a chance!!!


----------



## hobbnob

So, my temp went way up today and this would be the day for AF so I took an hpt and...BFP! I can't believe it because I have no symptoms. I had a ton of symptoms with my last (miscarriage) pregnancy. So maybe no symptoms is a good thing. I just hope this one sticks!! Worry begins! Ha!

:dust:to my acu peeps!!!


----------



## Madeline

OMG! HOBNOB!! Congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

this is fantastic news :hugs::hugs: lets hope u are leading the way for a very very pregnant month for the needle gang :flower:

Madeline xxx


----------



## Scorpio23

Hobb!!!! Yay congratulations xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Something told me you would be next, Hobb! Yay!!!! :happydance: CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!:happydance: H&H 9 months to you!!! :D


----------



## merristems

Wooowhooooo Hobnob thats fantastic, Happy and healthy 9 months to you love and light xx:flower:


----------



## merristems

hobbnob said:


> Scorpio23 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ive got a sore throat also. I cant seem to shake it.
> Im reallly losing hope as my temp is not rising :(
> Tried my best not to get my hopes up.
> I dont feel pregnant at all.
> 
> Aw, mine is not rising either but I am not out yet. Means fertility friend "advance recommended method" was wrong as I should have gotten AF yesterday if I ovulated on cd12 like it said. This is the second time I've had an ambiguous cycle and Fertility Friend has been wrong. It is only right when it is a clear pattern. I'm going with the FAM method from now on as that one seems to be most accurate.
> 
> Scorpio, Don't count yourself out. In many ways you can't tell much from temps anyway. just cause it isn't rising doesn't mean you are not pregnant. So many things influence temps.Click to expand...

Hi hobs congratulations! Can I ask what the FAM method is please? FF doesnt really get my cycle! nor do i to be honest!!:dohh:


----------



## hobbnob

> Hi hobs congratulations! Can I ask what the FAM method is please? FF doesnt really get my cycle! nor do i to be honest!!:dohh:

Merri, Thans! Have you read the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility? If you haven't, I recommend it. You can get it at the library. FAM stand for Fertility Awareness Method and it basically is about being aware of the symptoms for fertility that your body produces, like cervical position, mucus, and temp rise. 

The difference I have found between fertility friend and FAM is the interpretation of the temperature rise. My temps tend to rise two days after a + OPK but fertility friend seems to think it rises the day of the positive OPK. For me, that has proven inaccurate based on past charts and LP length. Fertility friend never seems to pick up on MY trends but just uses other charts to compare.

Anyway, it can get complicated but I recommend that book for sure if you haven't read it yet!!! Or try changing the method in fertility friend and see what you get. If you have a clear temp rise, they may be the same. If it is ambiguous, like mine this cycle, they will be different. Sorry for the long wind!

:dust:


----------



## merristems

Thanks hobs not read it have heard of it though, will see if I can find it. But my charts are always ambiguous, i think my best bet is to concerntrate on cm and use ff as a recorder of things but not trust it fully! This cycle was always going to be weird for me anyway! xx


----------



## hobbnob

merristems said:


> Thanks hobs not read it have heard of it though, will see if I can find it. But my charts are always ambiguous, i think my best bet is to concerntrate on cm and use ff as a recorder of things but not trust it fully! This cycle was always going to be weird for me anyway! xx

I think that is a good plan! I think CM tells you the most. If you ever notice a day where you have A LOT, be sure to dtd on that day for sure even if you think you aren't close to ovulating. That is what I did both times I got knocked up ;-) Some cycles I don't have as much, but the ones I have a lot are apparently the good cycles! I notice it most after a bowl movement. (Sorry for TMI) CM is key!


----------



## hobbnob

Merri, looks like your mc is over and you are waiting for your first period? Is that right? sorry for your loss. I know how that feels. It looks like you could have ovulated on CD35. I bled for a long time with my MC (like for 6 weeks!). It took me two months to get a regular cycle back and it was slightly off. It shortened my LP by two days. I heard other women say that too. Thought Acupuncture might help with the shortened LP. Good that you are doing acu now as I think it does help even out your hormones. I wish you all the best!


----------



## Nicki123

Wahoo!!! Massive congrats hobbnob. And it is so reassuring to know you can get a BFP without symptoms, gives us all more hope :) happy and healthy 9 months to you.


----------



## merristems

yep I havent had a period since mc this is my first cycle, maybe I did O but not convinced because temp fell off today.I hope my lp doesnt shorten because it used to be 12 days! I think acu will help im keeping fingers crossed, do I tell them everything about what happened and that I havent had a cycle since mc? xxx Thanks again


----------



## hobbnob

Merristems, they may not need to know everything that happened, but I would tell them as much about your cycles prior to that and where you are at now and take in your charts if you have previous one. That tells them a lot. And any blood work you had done. 

My acupuncturist told me that in Chinese medicine acupuncture is really a secondary treatment and that the herbal medication is what is their primary way of addressing issues. She gave me some herbs. I honestly can't say if it truly helped me or not since I just started it after I ovulated, but never know. I did notice that my LP temps were a lot more stable than they usually are.They still look erratic but nothing compared to my previous cycles so I think my problem is in the LP. I just pray this one sticks!

It takes a while for your body to adjust after a mc. This is my fourth cycle after the first period after MC (if that make sense). It took two months for me to get my first AF. MC really sets you back. Hang in there. I think seeking help now is a good thing.


----------



## Scorpio23

Merri, I would advise to be upfront with your dr as it will help them to help you in the long run.
I didnt get my first AF until 60 days after D&C. I was really hoping to get AF because I did not want to fall pregnant and then have the stressed of EDD. Herbs brought AF on after three days. Acu has made me feel happier and got me out from a dark place. I feel healthier physically and mentally.
If you are hoping to fall pregnant before AF, you won't have a problem with EDD if you know your OV date.


----------



## merristems

Hi scorpio and hobs, I'm not too worried if i do concieve this month, im sort of ntnp but also I dont really mind about edd stress as thats what your scans are for, plus there only a guestimate too! I really hope the herbs help, im taking red clover but im a bit sporradic! Not sure why I MC is anyone though, I just dont think it was my time however my cycle i concieved on was a little out of sorts. Well first appointment tommorrow night im kind of excited and i be scared of talking about it all again. Love and light xx


----------



## hobbnob

Anyone on here anymore?

Merri--Have you had your appointment yet?

Anyone know anyone know anyone who took chinese herbs in the first trimester? My acupuncturist recommended that but I wasn't comfortable since I was afraid of birth defects and stuff. I know they have been using those herbs for thousands of years but ya know. Just wondering if anyone else know anyone who did take some first trimester herbs and if there were any negative consequences?

By the way, my puppy is so cute. He sees a crow and chases after it, but since it can fly he gets confused and just starts running around the back yard looking for it. Darling!


----------



## merristems

Hiya first appointment went well I guess, it was horrid talking about it all again but I thought it was for the best to say everything I could think of. Tongue is grey purple and pulse was thin and quick-indicating stess and spleen and stomach working overtime which is understandable! Also said no cold food drink etc but thats really hard!!getting herbs next week. Had needles in feet legs and hands. 
How you ladies doing? I dont know about herbs that are safe but im sure they wouldnt give you anything too powerful any way- i asked about that because there is tiny chance i could have concieved this cycle-man said they wouldnt be harmful.


----------



## Scorpio23

Hmmm not heard of anyone taking meds while pregnant.

AF got me this morning. My cycle length is 41 days. LP 14 days.

Heres to cycle #2 for me. Im doing ok. Didnt cry. Buts its definitely ON as planned :)

FX for the TWW ladies & sticky dust to all the pregnant ladies.


----------



## hobbnob

Merri-that's awesome. It is hard to talk about a mc isn't it. I cry even now just when I tell someone I had one.

Scorpio--Sorry girl. Have you tried the smep timing? we tried it the best we could this cycle and it seemed to work. We we doing everyday, practically, around ovulation but that was too much; I think my DH ran out of sperm by the time we really needed it. haha! it is so hard to time it right. 

TMI warning. I am having diarrhea today. i hope i am not sick. my mom said that was an early preg symptom for her 2 pregnancies and same for my grandmother (with her 4). i hope that's it and that i am not just sick. ugh.


----------



## Scorpio23

I tried to SMEP but the night of OV and night after OV I had painful cramps.
It was so bad I had to sleep it off. BUT I did BD two nights before in a row and 2 days after OV. SO I think I suffered by not BD on the day of OV.
I will do it this month even if it kills me LOL.
Plus I had high stress at work. Going through a merger and it's full on. Even worse its winter here :(

I had diarrhea the day after OV during C#1. It's unusual for me to have lose stools. All TMI welcome here :) 

I'm feeling good today but AF is only a light bleed. I'm hoping for a heavy red bleed. My last AF was red but only lasted one to two days. I felt as though the bleed didnt clear things out. I also had late OV wasnt happy about that. *sigh* I just want to talk to my dr already but shes on holiday and my next appointment is 11 July.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

hobbnob said:


> By the way, my puppy is so cute. He sees a crow and chases after it, but since it can fly he gets confused and just starts running around the back yard looking for it. Darling!

:rofl: too cute! 

I wish I could help but my acupuncturist doesn't like giving herbs during pregnancy. 

:hugs: Scorpio and Hobb, hope you both feel better and sorry AF got you, Scorpio. Next cycle will be the one! :flower: 

Merri~ Sorry your appointment had a rough beginning :hugs: hope it helped to talk.


----------



## hobbnob

PinkorBlue, I think I am going to pass on the herbs. I just don't want to play around with that stuff. Acupuncturist said they were not toxic but if I didn't feel comfortable then I should not take any and just do the acupuncture.

Acupuncture hurt today. She put them in different spots and two in particular hurt. One in my right ear and the other in the inside of my right shin. I moved my leg and felt a really weird pain move down my leg, but she had left the room and I didn't know what to do so I laid there and tried not to move my leg again and it subsided.


----------



## Scorpio23

Hobb, what type of dog do you have?
I have a border collie and a cattle dog.
Could go on and on about the bizarre things they do especially my collie.
They are my best pals. Supported me alot through MC and gave me cuddles when I needed them most.

I think cattle dog knew I was getting AF last night:laugh2:


----------



## hobbnob

Scorpio-I love dogs. Border Collies and Cattle dogs are suppose to be the smartest dogs. I watch a show on dogs and they tested this border collie's vocabulary and he knew 200 words or something. Have you heard of this? They would ask the dog to bring them a toy and the toy was in a pile of lots of other toys in another room and the dog could pick out the right one every time and knew the names of 200 of them. Amazing. They also showed him a picture of the toy and he would do the same thing from looking at the picture. So smart!

We have a little mutt we think has poodle hair with Maltese temperament and ears and terrier face. He is a mutt we got from a rescue organization. He is the best little guy. 

What are your dogs names?


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Scorpio, sorry the witch got you, but you have the right attitude, it's only cycle 1 and a 14 day LP is great.

Merri, well done for getting your first acu session done.

Hobnob, hope the diarrhoea went away quickly.

Hello pinkorblue!

Re herbs, I don't take any as my acu lady says I'm doing lots with my diet and vitamins and so we'll see how that goes and try herbs down the line if we need to. 8dpo here, I want to wait til 14 til I test but think I'll cave at 12 dpo


----------



## merristems

I'M 8dpo too Nikki, have had headaches and been in foul mood on an off too this week so dont think this is my month :( testing monday if no af
I guess all dr are different I will ask mine at next appointment-he specialises in gyn and fertility so i think he will have an idea about safety (I hope so!) I will give you the ingrediants list when i get mine-I know there are some you deff shouldnt go near so I completely understand you not feeling confident taking them. 
I really want a dog!! We had border collies all my life, my darling minty left us 6yrs ago and I still expect to see her when I get home :( I really want a border terrier mongral/lurcher type they are so cheeky! But collies are the most intelligent animals :)
Sorry af got you scorpio but at least you did o this month xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Merri - so exciting to be same dpo! Madeline (hello madeline!) is just one day ahead of us too. I'm going to wait til Tuesday to test at the earliest. I have had a bfp at 11 dpo before but it was very feint so going to leave it the extra day. Good luck, fx for you.

Am trying not to get my hopes up but had a small amount of blood yesterday morning and keep thinking maybe it's implantation ... So hard not to get excited but must try not to yet.


----------



## Madeline

hi Nicki, merri, hobb, scorpio :)

yep 9DPO here and its Friday so no more needles for a week hooray!

Scorpio - I can't remember if i told you but I have a bc and cattle dog too :) this cycle will be a good one I can feel it :) xx

Nicki - i hope it is implantation bleeding fingers crossed xxx

Merri - mood swings can be an early sign of pregnancy I hope it is in this case :)

Sigh... I have abdominal pain atm don't know why maybe its the acupuncture. this TWW is very boring...

Madeline xxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hobb~ That's what I did, and I agree if you don't feel comfortable, don't chance it. 

Scorpio~ Awww, sounds like you have very sweet companions. :D 

:wave: Nicki! :) FX for you..

Merri~ I'm sorry about Minty :hugs: I hope another lovely dog is in your future. :flower: 

Hi Madeline, sorry the tww is dragging. Any plans to test soon? 

AFM~ My appointment is all set for July 9th. :)


----------



## merristems

I hate being moody its so unlike me! Havent had any spotting so not sure if I will get implantaition this cycle i got it with my bfp cycle but they can all vary so much! Got low central abdo pain this pm feel dead on my feet...could it be?!! Ha ha pma!
Madeline hang in there Nicki and me are just a day behind you!! Gerrrr!
Pinkorblue great you got the appointment xx


----------



## hobbnob

merristems said:


> I hate being moody its so unlike me! Havent had any spotting so not sure if I will get implantaition this cycle i got it with my bfp cycle but they can all vary so much!

Merri, I had implantation bleeding with my first BFP (the MC cycle) and I have had no spotting this time around. It can vary for sure.


----------



## Scorpio23

Hobb, collies name is Buster. Cattle dog is a rescue dog. Her names Jazz. Buster remembers the names of his toys. & he remembers peoples & dogs names. Its truly amazing what he can do. 

Merri, my DHs family also had collies in their family since he was a young boy. His childhood shetland collie saved him from drowning.

Madeline, wow u didnt tell me u had a collie & cattle dog awesome :)


----------



## Madeline

scorpio - my cattle girl is called Loulou she is a rescue and my bc is called George also a rescue :) 

hi pinkorblue got some heavy lower abdominal pains last night was a bit worried but its gone this morning so hopefully just a blip. Wasn't going to test till CD28 today is 10DPO for me so CD22. Keep us posted re your appt :)

Totally relate Merri 

hope you are doing well Hob :)

Madeline xxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Madeline~ Keeping my fingers crossed for you! I'll keep you all posted, I'm hoping things have improved since my last visit.


----------



## merristems

Hi Ladies hope you all had a good weekend. I was away at inlaws so havent had opportunity to chart for last two days and foolishly forgot my thermometer :( at this crucial time!! Oh well I put in a guestimate but that changed ff predictions so maybe I will leave blank. Anyone going to test tomorrow? I dont feel preggers at all but have a few cheapies to use so must give it a go for a laugh! 11dpo isn't too early is it? 
Take care xx


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Merri. I don't feel pg either... Have decided I'm going to TRY and wait til 14dpo to test, so Thursday...well that's the plan. I have had a very feint bfp at 11dpo before though so you could be lucky tomorrow. But if it's negative, don't count yourself out yet as it is quite early still. Fx for you, let us know how it goes.


----------



## merristems

Ever hopeful me!! I had early bfp with last one so may be ok, but that time i just knew something felt different didn't have any other symptoms except hiccups (i dont usually get more than one in a row but kept getting them all day at about 8dpo). This week I have bad spots a few cramps, thirsty, irritable and lots of headaches? who knows!! Better see if I can find my pee cup! xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Bad spots have been the main symptom for me in the past so could be a good sign!


----------



## merristems

Could be but I also get them around af time too. I just read your journal Nicki hope that's ok? You went through such a tough time im so sorry and also so proud of how you have picked yourself up and got on with life and changed both your dh and your own lifestyles. Inspiring stuff ;) Im taking baby steps but my diet is something I know I need to change, I dont eat badly but i dont think I eat regually enough for my physically hard job (Im a gardener). I deff have peaks and troughs in energy i think i metabolise fast as im slim always, I think i need to eat snacks more !yeah! :) fx this week for you lovely xx


----------



## Nicki123

That's the problem with pg symptoms, so similar to AF ones! Grrrr

Thanks for visiting my journal. Me and DH have quite enjoyed the diet thing, given us something to focus on for a while. Snacks are the way forward and if you are doing a physical job you should def have them. What an interesting job yOu have....I don't know any other female gardners. I hope all this bad weather we've been having doesn't affect you too much. GL for you too! X


----------



## Scorpio23

Baby dust to all the TWW ladies
Looking forward to hearing from you shortly :D

Sorry in advanced for being MIA for the next few weeks. Works crazy and I will be preoccupied. 

AF is slowing down now and almost gone. My next Acu appointment is in another two and a half weeks. Will be back to watching for OV soon. 

xx


----------



## Madeline

hey scorpio thats good news hope work is not too stressful :)

Madeline xxx


----------



## merristems

hey ladies just to say bfn haha i thought it was too much to ask- oh well keep trying!


----------



## Madeline

hey Merri sorry about the BFN but definitely keep trying :)

Some news here it is I decided to test this afternoon just to get it out of the way I guess well straight away a :bfp: ! I am still processing the whole thing. Trying not to get too excited i mean it may not work out but for now I think its ok to be a little bit happy :)

Madeline xxx


----------



## Scorpio23

Merri, sorry to hear. Hang in there.

Madeline, thats fantastic. Congrats. Its good to be excited. Sticky dust.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Sorry it's a bfn Merri, I hope you get your bfp soon. :flower: 

Glad af is on the way out, Scorpio! 

:happydance: Madeline, congrats, sticky dust and H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## merristems

Amazing news Madeline CONGRATULATIONS!!! Yeah mr Prick at the needle house!!
Scorpio hope work doesnt stress you too much take it as easy as you can abd be kind to yourself :)
Pinkorblue Nicki how are you today?
Well AF got me this arvo so I'm out. But I feel suprisingly relaxed and relieved I want my eggs to be tiptop Aand I really hope the needles will help me to achieve this. It does feel like I only just finished mc (16days ago) hope its not too long for cycles to get back to straight and narrow. 
Again massive congrats to you Madeline xxx


----------



## hobbnob

Madeline said:


> hey Merri sorry about the BFN but definitely keep trying :)
> 
> Some news here it is I decided to test this afternoon just to get it out of the way I guess well straight away a :bfp: ! I am still processing the whole thing. Trying not to get too excited i mean it may not work out but for now I think its ok to be a little bit happy :)
> 
> Madeline xxx

Madeline!!!!! How exciting! Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## Nicki123

Congratulations on your bfp madeline and weel done to Dr Prick!!

Merri, after a crazy dream I was pg last night I had to do a test when I woke up and got a bfn too, at 11dpo. So am sure I'm out. My spotting has also continued which really gets me down. AF not due til Thurs though. You have the right attitude to it all, I've been feeling a bit glum today but am going to promise to snap out of it tomorrow!

Hello everyone else, hope you're all doing well x


----------



## merristems

Sorry to hear bfn Nicki and for the spotting-is that from your mc still? My MC went on forever Well to me it seemed like it and now af shows up only 16days later, It feels too soon but I hope my next needle visit on weds goes well and he gets me sorted out. Hope you feel better tomorrow xx
Hi everyone else xx


----------



## Nicki123

Hi merri, no my last mc was Aug last year, I was on a break after that and no spotting problems, it only seems to happen when I'm ttc.... I had it before between mc 2 and 3. Weird! Anyway am going to try not to let it get me down too much.


----------



## merristems

No dont let it get you down, I hope its nothing to worry about (maybe its to do with worry?) pma sweet pea x


----------



## Madeline

thks hobbnob :) how r u doing? 

thks nicki :) i am sorry this spotting thing is still happening, i wish there was some explanation for it d u think u should get some advice about it to put your mind at rest?

lol i had a good laugh when i read your post this morning. i am sure u r right about dr prick lol i will break the news the friday u am sure it will only encourage him lol 

hi merri i hope wednesdays visit is not to uncomfortable xx from wat i have read these needle house visits can take a little while to fix things, that crosses my mind every time i am there, i think to myself i am going to c this prick for quite a while lol 

madeline xxx


----------



## phillyflygrl

Just made my appointment for Monday! All of your posts have been very encouraging. I am a big believer in acupuncture, it relieved me of asthma symptoms as a kid. I feel like this allows me to have some control over the situation as I've been told that I don't need any medications to proceed forward with ttc.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hi Merri, I'm doing ok just impatient and wanting July to hurry and get here lol. Sorry AF got you but :thumbup: for your outlook on it. :)

Philly~ That's great news about what acupunture did for your asthma symptoms, I hope the sessions will also bring you a sticky bfp. xx

Nicki~ :hugs: I hope tomorrow is a better day!


----------



## Madeline

hi guys

thinking positive thoughts for all of you from here btw :)

Test results came in progesterone 95 and hcg at 13DPo is 97 so far so good I think :)

Madeline xxx


----------



## merristems

Hi Philly welcome, hope the appointment goes ok on monday :)
Madeline you make me laugh :) Dont excite dr prick too much! That good news on your progestrone levels, Did you ask dr for a count, they dont seem too keen in uk to do things like that! Hope youre feel ok xx
Pinkorblue I want july to hurry up too now!! 
AF is fairly heavy that will teach me for telling dr prick that I hardly get pmt, cramps or heavy bleeding got all three this af though cramps arent too bad!


----------



## Madeline

Hi merri lol yeh I never thought i would say this but the last thing I want on friday is an excited prick! When I got the test result I called my gyno's clinic and the receptionist told me to immediately come in and get several forms for blood tests and that I would shave a blood test first thing the next morning and that afternoon my gyno called with the results. Thats just her procedure. Its covered by medicare. I am not sure wat GP's do here though wat happens in the UK?

hi pinkorblue, philly, nicki, hob, scorpio how is everyone going? Any news?

babydust :)

Madeline xxx


----------



## merristems

hahahaha :)

DRs here basically say if you know you're pregnant dont bother seeing them, call the midwife to make a booking appointment which you get at 8wks. At that appointment you fill in your health history they tell you what you already know about diet and alcohol and take your bloods to check for mmr (measles mumps and rubella) immunity and HIV and I guess they do hcg levels- nhs didn't tell me results of any of them-I go by the no news is good news policy! next time i will deff ask for results!!
mmmm private health care sounds amazing!


----------



## Madeline

yeh i took out private health care basically for the C section option. All the stuff I am having is covered by medicare which is good.

Wow they are really hands off then...

Madeline xxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:wave: Madeline! :) [email protected] excited prick  

Hey Merri, I hope the cramping and bleeding has eased a bit for you. 

AFM~ So much for additional insurance :/, hopefully we'll get approved for a loan to get a TAC placed. If that doesn't happen, then by the time I do have the money, the doctor I want to perform the surgery will have retired. :dohh: I'm not happy and seriously worried for a future child, but I'm trying really hard to stay positive.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone - hope you're all well. I'm feeling so much bette today. Just waiting for AF to arrive, should be tomorrow or Friday. Then onto the next cycle :)


----------



## merristems

Hi pinkorblue what's a TAC? I know we moan about the NHS here in uk but it is such a blessing that we don't have to worry where the money is coming from when we need medical care. I dont think I could affford children at all on my wages if I had to pay for gyny or scans etc. We dont get to elect cesarian here only if there are problems or multiple pregnancy. I want to give birth as naturally as my body is able but obviously things can change in an instant and I would do whatever was safest for both baby and myself. Anyway thats all in the future!
Second appointment went well today he seemed pleased I started menses and gave me herbs for the week to help purify the blood. Needles weren't as painful this week and he also gave me some excercises to help my back ache (he is also an oesteopath!) 
Funny story...I asked him if he performed accu on himself seeing as he has it available. He said no because he is phobic of needles!! His dad is a doctor and when he was five they were going on holiday to india and he was chased with a hyperdermic needle around the house!!!! Brilliant


----------



## merristems

Glad youre feeling happier Nicki, Maybe you wont get AF!! That would be even better :) xx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

merristems said:


> Funny story...I asked him if he performed accu on himself seeing as he has it available. He said no because he is phobic of needles!! His dad is a doctor and when he was five they were going on holiday to india and he was chased with a hyperdermic needle around the house!!!! Brilliant

:haha: awww about what happened when he was five but funny lol. 

Merri~ TAC = transabdominal cerclage. I'm hoping to get it before I get pregnant but would absolutely do it during pregnancy. The problem is getting a very experienced doctor and the 3 experts are out of state, 2 of which you need insurance. Anyway, sounds like you had a great appointment, awesome! :)

Hi Nicki, glad you're having a better day! I agree with Merri, hopefully AF is taking a 9 month break. ;)


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies! May I join you?

I would love to have some acu buddies. We have been ttc our first for some time now. This is cycle 12 for us. I have been really stressed about the whole thing and feel I am running out of time. We have started doing some investigation. I had my HSG this cycle which was very good. DH had an SA about a month an half ago. It was normal but they found a bacterial infection and he was on antibiotics for about 3 weeks. 

I started having weekly acupuncture sessions about 2 1/2 months ago. No luck so far. Apparently I suffer from cold uterus and have spleen and liver issues. During this ttc period I acquired some terrible stomach issues (GERD) due to anxiety. Yesterday I got my first prescription of chinese herbs and I am off to the herbalist shortly to take them....I have heard they don't taste nice but I am determine to try anything at this point....

Sorry for the long post! :flower:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hi: and welcome brassy, very cute avatar pic! I hope it wont be too much longer that acupuncture will be helpful in getting your bfp. :flower: Lots of baby :dust: too!


----------



## merristems

Hi Brassy welcome to our group, good luck with the herbs I started mine yesterday they are fine so far, I got capsules and there no different from taking vitamins. I hope acu helps you with the stress and Im sure we will all be as supportive as we can while we all ttc together xxx


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Brassy,
Glad to see you on here. The herbs dont taste great but you do get used to it.
I find that taking them with warm water helps. Chinese are big on keeping the uterus warm.
Try to avoid consuming cold things. My doctor also suggested eating ginger :)

How are you finding the acu treatments?


----------



## brassy

:flower:Hello ladies! Thank you all for welcoming me here!

I loved acupuncture from the first session. The lady performing it is my age and a doctor. At first I loved having someone to talk about my ttc worries. Most of my friends are either mums or pregnant, so don't have someone in my everyday life to talk about this...
I found some of the needles slightly painful but I don't mind. During the first two sessions I also had a moxa therapy, when she had something looking like a cigar burning right above my stomach, lower abdomen and feet. It is supposed to help with warming the uterus.

My periods have definitely improved since going there. They have always been very regular, but very painful. 
My pulse and tongue she says show that my digestive issues have improved but my stress and energy issues have still lots of room for improvement. We have discussed about warm and cold energy foods and she wants my diet to contain more alkaline foods. She wants me to massage my belly every night and perform some breathing exercises...I am trying..

All in all i feel much better after the sessions, but between sessions stress finds always its way in my mind again. I hope that I see some improvement in that region with the herbs.

Are you ladies taking them in tablet form? I will have the actual herbs and have to boil them myself... :coffee::coffee:


----------



## Scorpio23

Yes I had them in tablet form. I took 10, 3x daily. At first I took them to bring on my first AF. After the 3rd day I got AF, amazing. I then took them up til OV. I havent taken any since. My nxt appt is July 11, so far away :(


----------



## merristems

I was given tablets and I take 6 a day for a week (manageable for me!), I can honestly say I have already noticed an improvement since taking them-I feel energised despite having just finished af I have more energy than Ive have in months! Also lastnight I found my heart was beating really strongly when i went to bed, not in a bad way just powerful rythmic beats- my herbs are for blood toning, uterine tonic, circulation and to support spleen and liver, sheng huu san blend apparently. :thumbup: I say. 

atm Af finished today so a little short (1 day) but the bleeding was a good red colour and some clots not much though (dont really remember what my menses should be like as I was on progesterone only pill and they stopped for 2 years!). 

Hope everyone else had a good friday, and really hope you all get to chill out this weekend xx Merri


----------



## Madeline

hi scorpio, merri,brassy and everyone

I am chinese herbs in tablet form I take 6 of two kinds of herbs 3 times a day. With the cleanse I am on atm feels like i spend the day medicating myself lol

I told the chinese doctor yesterday and he said I should keep doing the acupuncture for 4 weeks and then 2 weeks . Thats 6 more sessions can I bear it lol I guess I can. I do firmly believe it is very good, it has really helped my back thats for sure. Yesterday the muscle in my lower back grabbed one of the needles as it went in. oh boy I knew that was not going to be a good feeling but I thought happy thoughts and it passed :)

I was going to go in for my second blood test this morning but I decided to wait till monday. There is some sun out finally so I am off for a run. Have a great day everyone :)

Madeline xxx


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!

I hope you are all well and that you had a great weekend. Today is the third day I am taking the herbs. I noticed that my stress is so far manageable...not sure if the herbs are helping or if I am just tired of being stressed. The herbs taste horrid and I had never before had to drink or eat something tasting as badly. It is getting easier with time although I still don't like them...but I am determined to take them or any future recipe cause I really believe in their effectiveness!


----------



## Madeline

hi scorpio, pinkorblue, nicki, merri, brassy

hope you guys are all having a good week so far? Any exciting news? things are cold down here but there was some sunshine today which was nice.

I got another test result this afternoon....HCG 1400 at 4 wks and 3 days. Very high in other words. had a freak out, as gyno suggested it may not b a singleton...was stressed out all afternoon then read the here stats on twins and I really don't think its a possibility there is nothing like that in my family history. So obviously next worry is something more sinister but gyno said it is very rare. Alternative is just a really high powered pregnancy. Hopefully its the last one.

Does anyone have any info on high HCG levels? I have to have another test this thursday to c wats happening. 

Madeline xxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hi Brassy, Madeline and everyone else! :) 

As time goes by, I hope the taste of the herbs gets easier for you Brassy. 

Hopefully, it's just one determined baby in there, Madeline. :flower:

So much for this cycle, I think I ovulated already and donations were coming today. Oh well, on to next time. Maybe it's for the best anyway, unless my cycle is going back to 26 days, I don't think this egg had the greatest quality. Cd 11 possibly 12, for a 29 day cycle? :shrug: I really need acupuncture back, one week from today! :D Until then, looking forward to fireworks and BBQ on Wednesday. Hope you all have a great week! :)


----------



## phillyflygrl

Hi ladies! I had my first acupuncture appointment today! My doctor is really nice and made me feel comfortable. He also shared with me that his wife had recently lost her baby at 7 months. So I kind of felt like he understood how I felt. He said he was going to focus on the spleen. Because I had a + opk/bding yesterday and there was a chance that I could have conceived, he only poked me in certain areas- ankles, knees, wrists, ears, and one right in the forehead! 

I'm hoping and praying that this helps me carry a baby full term. I am a bit of a control freak, and I feel that this is one way that I can atleast be in control of getting my body ready for a little bean.


----------



## Scorpio23

Madeline, woah twins. Let us know how u go with tests. I guess the only way to know is to have a scan.

Pinkorblue & Phillyflygrl, hope u caught eggy.

Xx


----------



## Nicki123

Hello, am back after my busy weekend. Welcome Brassy and Philly. Glad you've both enjoyed acu so far, it's lovely to talk in the first session isn't it. Very therapeutic. Fx acu helps us all get our rainbow babies. 

Hope everyone else is well. I have my next apt on Friday after a few weeks off. Have to fork out for five sessions as my lady does buy 5 sessions get one free, it's worth it for the extra one but I find it a lot to pay in one go!


----------



## Madeline

hi nicki, scorpio, pinkorblue, brassy,phillflygirl and everyone

nicki - that is alot up front isn't it to get jabbed for a few weeks lol 

scorpio - How r u going? hope work is not too exhausting :hugs:

i really don't think it could b twins there is no such thing in my family. I get that it is possible but it is a really remote possibility I think. Gyno explained that some women pop out two eggs at a time and don't know it but surely someone in my family would have had both fertilised at some stage. U r right I think its all about the scan which I think i have in wk 6.

pinkorblue fx for next month xxx

Hpe your act sessions are good ones phillflygirl and brassy

Madeline xxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Scorpio~ Thank you but this cycle wasn't meant to be, I canceled my donations and hope next cycle is better. How are you doing? Working going okay? 

Phill~ Welcome! Best wishes with acupuncture and getting your rainbow. :flower: 

Nicki~ :thumbup: for the free acu session! 

Madeline~ Looking forward to your update! :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Works going to be stressful this week. So Im realllly hoping for OV this weekend or next week. 
Acu session is next Wed. Dr is on holidays & so I havent been for 4 weeks. 

No EWCM or +OPK as yet. 

Pink, fx for next cycle :)


----------



## Madeline

hi scorpio fx for you xxx hope things calm down at work.
hi pinkorblue, nicki, philly hope everything is going well look forward to updates.xx

Just got my test results HCG is 4500 today so its doubling everyday. NUmbers still high but gyno doesn't seem concerned she is going away so U/S is scheduled for July 26 which will be end of wk 8 if all goes well. They will check for twins then....i am just putting that in the back of my mind and hoping for healthy singleton.

Needle house against tomoro lol

Madeline xxx


----------



## phillyflygrl

Had my second appointment on Friday. The doctor told me that on my next visit that he would add some needles near my belly button and put me under the lamp. Warm up that uterus baby! Also feeling some symptoms like cramps and sore bbs. Hope it's a BFP when I test this week.

Madeline- glad to hear the good news! 
Fx for everybody!


----------



## Madeline

Fx for you Phillyflygirl xxx

Madeline xxx


----------



## Nicki123

Hi acu gang. I had my apt on Friday, I really like my lady, she is just so lovely to talk to. I hadn't seen her for a few weeks as she prefers to see me in the first half of my cycle (seeing as i cant afford to go every week) and we couldn't do last week so I think we had a three week gap. I felt like I had loads to tell her as it had been so long and we had a good 15 min chat before she began with the needling. I had loads of moxa and needles in my stomach again today. She made me feel lots better by saying that 'my pulses responded beautifully to the treatment'. How lovely! She said with some ladies she has to try a few different things before it works but I always respond well and she gets a general feeling of healthiness from me. I felt so happy after I left, very nice to hear! 

I got a +Opk today which is a bit early for me, I'm only cd11. Oh well I'll just go with it!


----------



## phillyflygrl

Baby dust to you Nicki! :dust:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

FX for you, Philly!! 

That's fantastic, Nicki! Same for me this cycle, cd11 +opk.. Can't wait to see what it means for me, I'm hoping to get 26 day cycles back. Tons of baby dust to you! :)

How are you doing, Madeline? :) 

AFM~ No appointment for me today, got rescheduled for next week but will still let you all know how it goes. Hope you all have a great week! :flower:


----------



## merristems

:hugs: Ladies How are you all, sorry to be mia lately we just moved house and have only just got broadband sorted out. 
Madeline hope things are good for you, wouldnt twins be crazy my friend is expecting twins, noone else in her family has had them (not to scare you) :winkwink:
Nicki how was the gig looked pretty epic by all acounts, well done on positive opk woop woop fx for you hun. Glad your lady is so nice, sounds like you're
bonding well over needles!
Hi everyone else
Atm +opk on cd13 so thats really early for me im usually cd17. My cycle looks pretty good this month so im positive needle house is helping me out and the herbs. had ovulation twinges too so all good I think :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

merristems said:


> :hugs: Ladies How are you all, sorry to be mia lately we just moved house and have only just got broadband sorted out.
> Madeline hope things are good for you, wouldnt twins be crazy my friend is expecting twins, noone else in her family has had them (not to scare you) :winkwink:
> Nicki how was the gig looked pretty epic by all acounts, well done on positive opk woop woop fx for you hun. Glad your lady is so nice, sounds like you're
> bonding well over needles!
> Hi everyone else
> Atm +opk on cd13 so thats really early for me im usually cd17. My cycle looks pretty good this month so im positive needle house is helping me out and the herbs. had ovulation twinges too so all good I think :)

:thumbup:


----------



## merristems

Hello again, just wondering if anyone is symptom spotting yet? I know I know its silly but I am optimistic this month-im 4dpo had some cramps been thirsty and peed alot this am and my cm is pretty full on too?? anyone else seeing/feeling any changes in their tww?:shrug:


----------



## merristems

Hey Pink/blue, Nicki, scorpio How are you all getting on this week? Everyones gone silent I have today off work so bored!!

How are our preggers folk doing? Are you still getting needled? Hope that you're not too sick, tiered, moody etc but I'd give anything to be theese things!

Atm cd 6 and already bored of waiting, must wait til next thursday before i test! Got appointment on tuesday, dr prick wants to give me more herbs for next cycle (not too optimistic then!?) My last session was nice, not too painful I do find it relaxing but maybe it's because once the're in you you can't go anywhere! My doc leaves me in the room alone and always says holler if you need me-I always laugh because i have this mental image of me running around the halls lsearching for him looking like a voodoo doll!:haha: Ah well better do some DIY i suppose or dh will moan at me for doing nothing constructive with my day off! xxx


----------



## hobbnob

Hi Ladies! Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. My in-laws are visiting from Europe and my husband's 16 yr old and they have been here for two and a half weeks and we still have 5 days left to go! I am going crazy. I want them to leave. Plus I feel like a bitch! Whaaaa. 

I'm starting to have a lot more symptoms now mostly nausea and moodiness and exhaustion all off and on. I am still doing the acupuncture and have an appointment next week.

How are you all doing?

Madeline--twins huh? Some women have a vanishing twin. You know doctors didn't use to do all this monitoring so early on so women may have had twins early on and then one vanishes and they end up with one child and never knew they had two in there. I have a friend that that happened to. They saw two early on and then a week or so later there was only one and an empty sack. Strange.

My doc didn't do a hcg test on me as they don't general do that unless you are bleeding or cramping or something and they need to find out what is going on. I still need to schedule my first ultrasound between week 10 and week 12. I don't even know what, if anything, is going on in there at this point ;-) I hope there is actually a baby developing.

Merristems--Fingers crossed for you. Your chart looks good!


----------



## phillyflygrl

Voo doo doll! Love it! lol :winkwink:

Well I had another appt today and I had needles in the belly and a heat lamp. I thought it would be a bright red lamp that felt like a tanning bed, but it wasn't too bad.

I've had nausea last night and today, but just started to have light brown CM. Probably means AF is on its way. :(


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hi: Hobb, sounds like your pregnancy is going well. :) 

Merri~ :rofl: voodoo doll, that's too funny! 

Philly~ Sorry you think AF may be coming on, hopefully not. 

AF arrived a day earlier than expected which gives me a 24 day cycle this time. I'm not sure how to feel about that..


----------



## phillyflygrl

Just wondering if anyone had needles in their stomach when there was the possibility of being pregnant. Since I started spotting after my appointment yesterday, I started researching it. Some sites say you shouldn't get needles in your stomach--something to do with contractions. Maybe I was just getting my AF anyway, but I thought that I'd see if this was an area that your doctors avoided during this time.


----------



## Misswish

Hi to everyone. 
Madeline in regards to twins I haven't had any tests taken except for the ultra sound so I'm not sure whether the numbers doubled quickly or not. Will be interesting to see tho whether you are havin twins too. I noticed I was bigger in the belly quicker but then again my stomach has been stretched from previous times. Also the m/s symptoms have been worse this time. I think I released two eggs as I got a pos opk & then another pos opk. 
Sounds scary about the vanishing twin. I hope I still have my two growing healthy. I have another scan nxt fri. Fingers & toes crossed! 
I really enjoy accupunture. I also have foot reflexology at the end which I find very relaxing. My accupunturist said my tongue doesn't have a bluish tinge anymore & I don't appear stagnate anymore which is a relief. 
When I first started going I had a needle in my stomach but since I have found out I'm pregnant she hasn't put anymore needles in my stomach. Just in my legs, wrists & top of my head.


----------



## merristems

:hugs:Hi guys
wow Miss wish I don't think I'd realised you were having twins that's so amazing I'm so excited :) interesting to know about where you're getting needles and deff fx for your scan on friday :) 
Philly, I hope AF doesn't raise her ugly head, fx that you are just spotting (have you done a test?) mmm not sure about locations of needling im not an expert yet i only get them in my legs hands and forehead so far. 
Pinkorblue bummer on the arrival of af it can take you by suprise sometimes cant it?!
Hobs hi hobs glad youre getting on ok, hope you get to have a good relax once in inlaws are gone. I'm sure everything's growing fine, such a painful wait to the first scan I felt like it would never come around. BIGfx that its all healthy and well.:hugs:
Well had a busy weekend at my inlaws and got a bit tipsy last night making the most of it while i can! Been getting nausea On friday all day but way too early for symptoms as I was only 6dpo then! Think im Imagining symptoms actually. I have been having twinges lower left abdo today so cautiously hopeful however I'm also not feel preggers or too optimistic as i just can't imagine getting bfp on only 2nd cycle since mc. Glad you're all doing ok aside from old witch showing up,
Hugs xx


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey ladies, 
On one hand Im happy, had acu last week, got +OPK & watery CM the past two days so BDd.
On the other hand Im feeling down, my SIL went to hospital last night after MC. She lost her would of been rainbow. Weve become close & Im so sorry for her loss :'(


----------



## phillyflygrl

Oh Scorpio, I'm so sad to hear that. Indescribable pain! She is lucky to have you to help her through it. I don't think anyone understands what it's like until they have had it happen to them. :cry:

Fingers are crossed for you though and lots of baby dust!! :flower:


My spotting became AF last night. I'm trying to look at the bright side and saying that now I'll have a full month of acu under my belt before we try again. Get my body ready so that I can carry full term. Tomorrow is another appt!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone, sorry have been MIA, such a busy week but am making the most of finishing early today.

Nothing much to report here, I'm 8dpo but I don't think I'm in with a shot - lack of :sex: due to DH having a bad back around the crucial time!! So am not expecting anything this month.

My acu lady def does needles away from my stomach in the luteal phase but lots of needles in the stomach pre-ov.

Hope all the pg ladies are feeling well and fx to those in the 2ww x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Merri~ Yeah, kind of a bummer but just means I'll have to try and have more days covered if it continues to vary like that, I hope it settles into a 26-30 day range though. I barely had fertile fluid with 26 day cycles, any less I'd be seriously worried. My fingers are crossed for you and hope two lines await you! :) 

Scorpio~ Oh no, I'm so sorry your SIL lost her rainbow, how sad. :( gentle :hugs: for both of you. 

Philly~ Boo to the :witch: showing up on you. Enjoy your full month of acu and heaps of baby dust when you try again! 

Nicki~ Ouch, hope your DH's back is feeling better now and fx that a little one got through anyway. 

AFM~ My dad was put in the hospital over the weekend. I wanted to be there for him, he's okay now and back home resting. I guess I'm not meant to have any acu visits this month.


----------



## merristems

Scorpio sorry to hear about your SIL loss that is so so sad im sure that she will apprieciate all your support and your shoulder to cry on.
Pink/blue i hope that your dad is also getting better their such a worry parents!
Hi Nicki, sorry about dh back at the optimum time, seems to happen some months that one or the other is out of sorts but still you never know :)
philly bummer old witch got you but yes maybe the month of acu will help warm up that uterus for a happy healthy pregnancy :)

Im feeling a bit glum today, gave in and tested-bfn today but deff a retest on sat if af is a no show! Only 10dpo so maybe too early still??


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you, Merri. He's doing better and has a follow up appointment coming up next week. It is worrying and hard to watch them go through.. 

Hope all of you ladies enjoy your weekend! :)


----------



## phillyflygrl

Hey ladies. I really need your advice. I've done some more research, and I noticed that many sites say that the abdomen should be avoided if you are possibly pregnant. Should I question my doctor about the needles below my belly button? Should I go back? If anyone sees their doctor this week, can you ask? My next appointment is Friday and I ovulate again next week and I don't want to mess this up. I'm more stressed about this than ttc!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Philly, I'm not going to acu til Friday but I'm happy to ask for you. X


----------



## sherstan

Hi everyone - I was having acupuncture from my naturopathic doctor on a weekly basis for about 3 months and then conceived in May. She also had me taking Vitex from ovulation until the first day of my period, and another herbal mix that has maca in it.
When I became pregnant, I went for 2 acupuncture treatments but then stopped going; unfortunately, I miscarried 2 weeks ago at 7 weeks.
I started going for acupuncture again last week, about 3 days after the mc, and that night I passed 2 big clots which seemed to be the remainder.
I will resume my weekly acupuncture treatments this week as I ttc again.

I find it very relaxing, and definitely has a positive effect on my cycle. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## merristems

:hugs:Sherstan sorry to hear of your loss, I hope that the acu helps syou recover quickly I think it does do great things. We are all TAL or expecting on here so if you want to chat we are here. 
Philly I have acu tomorrow I will ask doc then, I would be interested to know aswell.

Atm cd1 again :( Pretty gutted as my chart looked so promising for ages!) However on the up side I had 28dc ovulated on cd13 and had a luteul phase of 15days(is that too long?) Acu tomoz more herbs yuk! Going to eat well this month but I have a few partys coming up, including my 30th so im going to be more relaxed this month about it all and see if that helps. I ended up testing 4 times! After telling myself I would deff wait until 13dpo! oh dear! I only have 2 tests left that means so I better get a bfp!! 

How is everyone doing hope you all had a good weekend :flower:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hi:sherstan! I'm so sorry about your loss, it's very heartbreaking. Glad acupuncture has been helpful for and I hope you get your bfp soon! 

Merri~ That stinks about AF showing up on you. :hugs: Have fun at those parties and Happy 30th!!! :flower: Hope you have a lovely day and bfp wishes to you! 

AFM~ Sending all of you tons of baby :dust: After 6 perinatologist consults and insurance not working out, DH and I have talked it over and we've decided to put ttc on hold until next year. I'm disappointed and 2013 feels so far away but I know it's the right decision for us. At least I'll get a lot of acu visits to prepare for next time and would feel more confident going into pregnancy with an abdominal cerclage in place.

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies and hope to see lots of bfp announcements! :)


----------



## merristems

oh pinkorblue im sad you are leaving us here but you must call in sometime. I know how you feel about money, we are lucky with NHS here in uk but i still worry we cant really afford kids and my job contract is ending in August with no prospects ahead of me :( i should have been6months preg by then and i wouldnt have been so worried about no work! 
Didnt go to acu today felt rubbish and its been so hot that i just needed to get home and get in shower! picked up a ton of herbs though that he made for me 12 a day for 2 weeks gross! Af is super heavy which is unusual for me, well pre pill it used to be heavy but not for 11years im a bit out of practice! All good signs i believe glad old body is learning the ropes again ;)
Hope Hobs, madaline are getting on ok.
Scorpio where are you hiding? work still super busy?
Nicki, im stalking your journal but hope youre ok too xx


----------



## Nicki123

Pinkorblue, I hope you are ok sweetie. It's a tough decision for you to make. Make sure you make the most of the rest of 2012, go on holiday and have fun with your DH and do all those things that won't be so easy when your baby comes along down the line (which it will!). And yes keep up the acu and get yourself In the zone for when the time is right for you again.

Hi Merri, lovely to know you are stalking :) I hope AF isn't too harsh and that next month is the one for you. Keep up the herbs and fx.

Hello everyone else! I have acu on Friday, it has been a few weeks so looking forward to it x


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey ladies, sorry Ive been away on a BnB break. AF got me this morning. Im ok. I knew this wasnt my month. Decided to take a break from acu this cycle. DH wants to have tests done just to make sure everything is ok. Will look into that shortly. Wish me luck for Cycle 3 :)

New plan is to BD on OV day. DH gets worn out so Im going to try not to BD too early. Maybe every 2nd day until I get OV pains. I OV on CD27 so will start CD22.

Good luck everyone baby dust..

Merristems, work sux. I was asked to do more work as a colleague resigned. I pushed back as Im already doing alot of overtime. How r u feelingthis cycle?

Nicki, how was acu??

Pinkorblue, keep in touch & Im sure u will have ur rainbow soon.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Scorpio. Nice to hear from you again. Sorry you got AF today, but your new plan sounds good, it IS tiring isn't it. Such hard work! Fx for you.

Afm, I got my bfp last Tuesday but it looks like its a chemical. I didn't get a + until 15dpo which I thought was a bit late and it was pretty faint. I tried a frer 2 days later and the line was ok but not as strong as i'd like, then also tested 18 dpo and it got lighter and on 20 dpo (yesterday) the line was practically gone. I will test again in a few days but expect it to be totally gone then. Had a bit of spotting last night so hopefully I'll start AF soon to get it over with and so I can start again. Am feeling ok, part of me is just glad I got pg quite quickly. Maybe that was partly down to acu? Trying to keep positive.

Anyway I didn't have acu as it was due on Friday which is when I realised things weren't going well so I wasn't in the mood. Must make an apt again soon.

Hello to everyone else, hope acu is going well x


----------



## Scorpio23

Nicki! Omg Im sorry to hear this. Will u wait for AF or will u go to see your doctor??


----------



## merristems

Hey Scorpio thought you were on a time out. I know it can all be a bit much sometimes and it is good to take a break from bnb. My cycle seems good had acu tonight, said my pulses are so much better than when i first came much stronger and good pattern, I feel warmer and more energetic too. Had a great weird experience- i had an electic like shock today when the needles went into one point he said cool thats the lightening point I have only caught that twice and your'e the second person! That made me feel more reassured that this is actually working :) Hope that your ok though, Will you both go for fertility tests? Its still early days I suppose its hard to accept sometimes when you feel ok in yourself but nothing seems to be happening. Im now looking to trying to get pregnant and keep hold of it before i hit 31 which is a year away, im trying not to put too much pressure on us. Not sure about bd we have dd on cd7,8, think we will skip today and try 10, then cant decide if we will go 11,12,13 or just 12,13? decisions!!!

Big hugs to you Nicki xx


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks Merri.
Scorpio, AF is here today so no need to go to the Dr. I will make an apt with my acu lady ASAP though as I missed the one on Friday as I was feeling too emotional, that was the day I twigged it was all going wrong. Will call her tomorrow. hope you're ok sweetie x


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey ladies. DH suggested we have the tests to make sure nothing is wrong with our systems thats all. I found a good Dr online shes chinese and not too far from home. I will make an appointment. We're not too keen on IVF but hopefully we wont have to go down that road. I wanted to take a break from acu this cycle to see if theres any difference.


----------



## merristems

Ivf does seem really daunting but im sure we're all going to get natural pregnancies using acu Good plan to get checked out it will put your minds at rest XX


----------



## sherstan

Hi everyone - I went for acupuncture last Wednesday, and on Thursday morning I finally got a positive OPK! I've also been taking Ba Zhen Tang (a Chinese herbal supplement) since about 3 days after the mc.
So now I am 5 dpo, and yesterday I went for acupuncture again. This time, I had the needles in my back, the top of my head, and near my wrists and ankles; we are going to start alternating each week with this and then the usual where I lay on my back.
The naturopath suggested that for my next pregnancy, we continue acupuncture on a weekly basis.


----------



## merristems

Hi all well got pos opk this weekend but I dont really feel like we bded enough this week and when it really mattered dh couldnt finish (which has never happened before) he said he was under too much pressure :( pretty gutted actually because i feel great physically and my cm was proliffic! think we are covered but not as much as i would have hoped. got really drunk lastnight which was a mistake because i have had hangover all day and missed out on am bd! poop. I need to try not to get upset about it but feel let down by myself- next time i wont say to dh im ovulating! I just really want to be pregnant now im so ready for it and feel sad today-prob hangover is not helping with that! Off to watch mens 100m final now LOVE IT!! Acu on tuesday hope i have the energy to go!


----------



## Scorpio23

Merri, the same thing happened to me last cycle. I'm sorry to hear this. I hope you did catch that eggy.

I told DH the date I'm due to ovulate once I got AF. But I won't say anything during the actual time of ovulation :) I'm due to ovulate around 26 August.

xx Baby dust xx


----------



## Scorpio23

PS I also made an appointment with a new gyno. First availability is 4 Sept. Looking forward to it. 

Has anyone else had fertility testing before??


----------



## merristems

us and our big mouths! you ovulate day before my 30th birtday! hope it#s a lucky one :)
not ha ferti;ity tests but my sister did- checked she didnt have undetected stds, checked shes not making antibodies that kill sperm checked no blockages in fellopian tubes-found it was her dh who had rubbish swimmers!


----------



## Scorpio23

I hope we dont have any issues internally. Tests will put my mind at ease. Im having a relax month this month. Eating/ drinking whatever. Will be good at ovulation & 2WW though. 

Really looking forward to some BFP's this month ladies :D

Anyone trying anything different this cycle??


----------



## merristems

I'm trying a raging cold!! Drinking less caffine 1 cup instead of 3 a day brought some natural multi vits for pre conception but the're at the post on office and i haven't made it there to collect. no accu this week or next as hes on hols. Im trying not to stress out about our bd failure but keep reading so many contadictory things about how long sperm live up there! I'd like to think its 5 days but now i've read 2hrs!! oh well im incubating a mighty cold so probably not the nicest environment for a little eggy to make its journey :(


----------



## Scorpio23

Woah nice temp rise. I've heard that the body rejects the fetus as it recognises it as a foreign object, resulting in MC. I thought the cold was a good sign as the body is lowering its immunity to allow the eggy to implant. Hehe just my theory. Many women on the pill get pregnant from taking antibiotics. The swimmers will last 2hrs in non fertile period, up to 5 days in very fertile period. 

Baby dust to u xx


----------



## Scorpio23

Hello lovely ladies.

Hope you're all well. Any BFP's or +OPK's?

I made an appointment to see a different gyno who is popular in my area. He had a cancellation so I get an earlier appointment than the other gyno. The appointment is this Wed. DH and I are keen on doing fertility testing ASAP. Once I get the results I will weigh up my options to see if it's worth doing acu still.

In the meantime I've been distracted from ttc and bnb as I'm going to sell my house at the end of the month. DH and I are running around like headless chooks, finishing off odd jobs.


----------



## merristems

Hi scorpio How did the appointment go with gyno? I hope you get some answers soon and they are all good :) Maybe the ttc break is just what you needed for bfp to happen! I hope so :) Good luck with the house sale, pretty stressful stuff, we just moved into our first house a month a go its a big renovation job living in constent upheaval, dh is smashing holes everywhere! 

I had a bit of a wobbly few days, been feeling ultra sensitive about mc and crying at the drop of a hat. I think its partly because im really tiered and because i dont think we will get bfp this weekend :( I havent tested im 12dpo but i just dont feel anything so just holding out for af to show sat or sun :( uuuggghhh its just so hard sometimes to be positive- I also have this kind of deadline im running to because i really could do with some maternity pay but my job is fast coming to an end :( which means we will be ultra skint if baby does decide to show up late! AAHHH well rant over...
How is everyone else? any word from Hobbs or madeline??

xx


----------



## Scorpio23

Merri,

Appointment was fantastic thanks for asking. The doctor is really cool and DH likes him. Long story short we will get my results Sept 25.

I know how you feel about wishing for maternity leave. It really sux because these were all the things we look forward to and then it gets taken away from us (hope that doesn't sound heartless).

Progesterone levels during 2ww make us very emotional. It's ok to cry. And that's what BNB is for :)

Madeline, hope everything is going well. I tried to send you a message but it didnt work.

Hobbs, sending you lots of sticky dust x

As for me; my temps have gone crazy. According to FF I already ovulated but I didn't get a +OPK or EWCM. Lucky this month is a relax month. I still think I will ovulate on CD27 (10 days to go).


----------



## merristems

Hi scorpio, yeah on the appointment and thats great about the results being back so soon, it will fly by I'm sure. Weird about your temps going crazy, are you taking it at the same time each day? Im sure you are! Mine went crazy when i got my bfp and before i realised i was preggers!?! 

Did a test and bfn followed by spotting so im out this month :( explains the mood swings though pmt!! Weird thing is i never used to get it but since mmc i am getting it more and I also had really sharp pains in abdo and usually i get pains in my back!?? Well back on the ttc road again, im not going to temp this time im finding it really stressful But now i know when to expect ovulation things will be a bit easier i hope.
xx


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Merri. So sorry you got AF. Grrrr. And also sorry you've had a tough few days. It's horrible isn't it. I have been up and down emotionally all week. I went to a wedding last week and was surrounded by coupleS with babies (some of my friends are on their second now), a pregnant bride and then I saw another friend was drinking lemonade and I really suspect she is pg with #2. And I had to watch DH playing with all the kids and being amazing. It broke my heart and I was a wreck by the end of the day. I have cried quite a lot this week but it steadily got better. Got my +Opk today too so that has made me happy. Hopefully the chemical hasn't messed my cycle up too badly.

Hi Scorpio. How are you doing? I hope the time before getting your test results goes quickly. It's really good that you and DH liked the Dr, that's so important. 

Hello everyone else.

I'm off for acu tomorrow, it has been a while as the lady was on holiday last week. X


----------



## Nicki123

Oh Merri also I know what you mean about temping being stressful. Some people love it, I just can't sleep when I try to do it! So it's not just you Hun x


----------



## Scorpio23

I take my temps at exactly 6.30am every morning. Its weird this month. Dont know whats going on.

Nicki, hugs! I understand the sadness of seeing everyone around u with kids. Yay for +OPK. Hang in there its our turn soon :)

Merri, sorry AF came. Its great u know when OV is. Isnt it weird how we notice different things after MC? Any new plans for thid cycle?


----------



## merristems

Yes cd1 today as expected :( not as gutted as I was last month because we didnt get to it enough this month and I kinda already felt out the day after ov!! Nicki sorry to hear you have had a bad week its been one of those times for both of us i thounk, I spent the weekend with my friend who is expecting twins a month after when i should have had baby and had massive cry on sat. everyone was so lovely and protective of her and i just wished it was me the whole weekend. Selfish but I know its normal having read so many other similar stories! The at work the chaplain asked me if i was ok and i broke down blubbing about my period showing up and it really upset me this month- she was really kind and told me that she had lost a baby too and that you need to let yourself grieve even if you dont feel like you deserve to when there are other people who have had a much worse experience than you. she said not to ever let myself doubt that my loss was significant even if other people cant or dont understand. I kind of feel better but still feel like i have a lot more tears to cry.
The plan this moth is to stop temping as i dont sleep well when i do. Im going to do fertility awareness technique thingy instead just cm monitoring, it my birthday around ov time so im hoping that we will deff geet enough action. And just got some herbs to take from acu man no acu as he's on holiday! Sounds easy!!
Hope you both feel better and that you have a lovely weekend.
We are off to watch new batman tonight hope its good!!


----------



## Scorpio23

Merri, thats a great plan.

Hugs, one of my best friends found out she was pregnant with twins just after my D&C. Her baby shower is going to be on my would of been EDD. I know how u feel :(
Its important to grieve.


----------



## hobbnob

Hi Ladies, I've been MIA lately. Have had a lot on my mind and lots of company this summer. I know it is so hard ttc, but I am hopeful for all of you that your time will come. It will. I remember crying to my husband right before I got my BFP that everyone around me was getting pregnant and I should be pregnant by now. And then I was. So...I know it is hard to see that when you want it so bad. I think it boils down to luck and timing...

Scorpio and Merristems--thanks for asking about me. How is acupuncture working for you guys. Do you feel it is making a difference?

I am still going to acupuncture. She mainly does acupuncture for my kidneys and to help with nausea (although that didn't work at all and made me feel worse afterward). Last time she gave me a massage and acu treatment on my back because I was getting tension headaches caused by my back muscles. That one helped, but massage usually does. I don't know about the acupuncture itself. How do you guys feel about it?


----------



## Scorpio23

Hobb, I'm on a break this cycle to see if there's any difference being off the acupuncture. My temps are crazy so I won't know anything for sure until AF shows.

FYI for anyone who follows Chinese horoscope/feng shui, I did some research after MC and this year is afflicted by the illness star (for most animal signs). My sis in law had a stillborn, and also I just found out that my other sis in law has cervix cancer (PS I really encourage all of you do your PAP Smears regularly). Please stay safe and look after your loved ones. 

This month is the 7th lunar month (17 Aug to 15 Sept). Chinese call this the Ghost Month. If you believe, my advice is don't start any new projects i.e. buying a new house. Keep your living space clutter free and bright. Don't go out late at night.


----------



## Nicki123

Scorpio and Merri, :hugs: for all those EDDs and friends with babies everywhere. Sounds like we are all going through the same thing. Merri it's lovely that you have someone at work you can talk to about it. How exciting that it's your birthday coming up! Have fun.

Hi Hobbnob, hope the sickness isn't too bad. A massage sounds lovely!

I went to acu on Friday and the lady asked if I wanted to start taking herbs. She didn't want to start me on them at first as I was trying lots of other new things ie vitamins, healthy diet etc but now some time has passed and I've had a chemical she thinks it's a good time to try it. They are in pill form, I ordered them yesterday. Am excited to try them but it's another expense isn't it!


----------



## Scorpio23

Nicki, the pills really helped me get back on track after D&C. Hope they are a success for you.


----------



## merristems

I agree with the herbs the really sorted me out, got nice regular cycles now and ovulate day 12/13 so happy with this result :) xx


----------



## merristems

hey ladies how are you all? Nicki did you get your herbs yet? just finished mine today in time to ovulate.
Scorpio interesting stuff about the chinese zodiac this year mmmm alot to think about, better have a tidy up!
hobs I hope your feeling less sick now how far along are you now? Any word from Madeline? I really hope she is safe and well.

Afm ovulated today bang on cd13 Got very strong opk + and abdo pains lower back etc. we put in a good effort bding this time leading up to today and will try and get a couple more in tomorrow! Didnt tell dh about oving this time, god its tiring all this bding!! Hopeful to catch egg this time, we will be on holiday in france during tww so hopfully I can eat a bit of cheese and wine before i cant do these things for 9months! pma !! 
Hope everyone else is getting on ok lots of love and luck xx


----------



## Nicki123

Hey Merri. Yes I got my herbs but decided to take them from next cycle. I went to the festival just after they arrived and I know what I'm like, I would've been rubbish at taking them while away so I thought I'd start afresh.

Yay for your strong Opk! And all the BDing. Yes it is damn tiring :) fab that you have a holiday to help make the 2ww go quicker. Fx for you.

Hello everyone else!

I'm 13dpo tomorrow. Have resisted testing so far, think I'm going to make it to 14dpo :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Merri, congrats on OV. Fingers crossed.

Nicki, wow good on you for not testing yet.

AFM, Only BD'd twice during fertile phase. I was very angry with DH. We have been under too much stress doing odd jobs around the house. House is going on the market for sale next week. 
I'm unsure what DPO I am now, about 4 or 5DPO? I have a reallllllly bad cold. Coughing, sneezing, runny nose. Feeling out this month for sure.


----------



## Nicki123

Hey Scorpio. Good luck selling the house. It's such a stressful time isn't it. We have been in our flat over 7 years now and I want to move but cant be bothered! We'll have to get around to it one day.

So... I got my :bfp: today. I'm 14dpo. I did a ic last night and got a v faint line, and today I got a strong line on a free. So, 5th time lucky? I am really hoping acu will help, I had acu on ov day and really felt twinges that day. And I had it today too, today i got a needle right in the top of my scalp! Thats a first. the lady wants me to go back next week to help the egg snuggle in well. Fx this time works out ...

Hi Merri - fx for you this cycle x


----------



## Scorpio23

Nicki, congrats!! Sticky dust xox


----------



## hobbnob

Nicki123 said:


> Hey Scorpio. Good luck selling the house. It's such a stressful time isn't it. We have been in our flat over 7 years now and I want to move but cant be bothered! We'll have to get around to it one day.
> 
> So... I got my :bfp: today. I'm 14dpo. I did a ic last night and got a v faint line, and today I got a strong line on a free. So, 5th time lucky? I am really hoping acu will help, I had acu on ov day and really felt twinges that day. And I had it today too, today i got a needle right in the top of my scalp! Thats a first. the lady wants me to go back next week to help the egg snuggle in well. Fx this time works out ...
> 
> Hi Merri - fx for you this cycle x

Congrats Nicki!!! I went to acupuncture right after ovulation and while I don't know if it helped with implantation, I like to think it did. I did notice a more stable temperature after ovulation than all my previous cycles so maybe it helped. I still go even now and it helps out with aches and pains and such that you might experience. Like back aches, nausea and stress even. Doctors don't do much for you in the first trimester. You are kind of on your own. Good Luck!!!


----------



## merristems

Woooooowhooo Nicki thats bloody brilliant I am so happy for you well done fx for a health happy 9 months Keep us updated Enjoy your hold- but no cheese and wine!!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I've been thinking of you ladies and sending baby dust!!!! :flower: My fingers are crossed for you Merri! Hope you're feeling better, Scorpio. xxx

Huge congrats Nicki and many :hugs: for July, tons of sticky dust and so happy for you! 

A very huge surprise to my husband and I just as we decided to hold off on becoming pregnant. I have an acu visit coming up next week, I would have gone sooner but poor DH suffered a huge cut in hours, last month was really dicey. 

:dust: for September bfps! :hugs:


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks hobbnobb - glad you are still enjoying the acupuncture now. Hope everything is going well for you.

Merri - no cheese or wine, eek! Or chorizo or pâté.... These are the things I always eat when I go on holiday! Ah well will be worth it.

Thanks pinkorblue, hope you and bump are doing well x


----------



## merristems

Eek pinkor blue 7 weeks already well done on the not trying and succeding method! it did the trick :) xx
Scorpio I hope your cold is starting to get better and that the house decorating isnt too stressful hope it sells quick for you. xxx
Nicki yeah again! Soak up the sun and relax on your hols, but make sure you dont get burnt us gingers must be careful ;) xx
Hobs hope your nausea is going now great to hear from you love the updates xx


----------



## Scorpio23

:'( ladies AF just arrived and the worst part is I've got a SIL trip organised 3 days before my next ovulation :'(


----------



## Scorpio23

On the plus side. I feel like my hormones have returned back to the way they used to be before the MC. I never used to get pimples before AF arrived. The past two cycles, I got heaps of acne. This time I had pimples near OV and they cleared up before AF. My temps are also different this cycle from the past two. 

I've decided not to go back to do acupuncture until after I have more help from my FS. The acupuncture really helped me get back to feeling better after the D&C.


----------



## Scorpio23

Pinkorblue, congrats and keep in touch. Let us know how you go in your pregnancy journey :)


----------



## merristems

Scorpio23 said:


> :'( ladies AF just arrived and the worst part is I've got a SIL trip organised 3 days before my next ovulation :'(

Sorry Scorpio I keep having the same problem around ovulation time always busy doing things with other people! Im glad your hormones are settling down now really think thats a good sign for you. Is that moon phase over now-she got me big time this cycle I thought the blue moon was going to help me out but sadly not this time.

Afm Well she got me good and propper yesterday and I am devestated as I was a week late. As I said I was on holiday last week and only took one ic with me aiming to test on 12dpo I tested on 11dpo because i had lots of symptoms, I was sick every time I drank wine or beer, I had stomach cramps, a wierd 12hr cold-the test was negative so I thought any minute now af will arrive- but I waited and waited and then 6days late she arrives! I didn't test in between because it was to cut a long story short an odd holiday where i had no privacy and it was all a bit of an ordeal really! I can't help but think i had a chemical pregnancy as Im never this late ever (except when i got my bfp!). DH was totally gutted too and we have both had a really big cry. I just feel so useless at its been over 4 months now and still nothing am I being too impatient? I know others have been ttc longer than me but I just wish I knew if I was even able to have a baby.


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Merri,
Sorry to hear about AF.
Have you done any fertility testing? Im due for my appt nxt Tues.
Hope its only good news but I feel like its going to be bad news.
I have an overseas trip planned in Nov. So need to ask my dr if its ok to fly during early pregnancy. If not, I will have to NTNP until I return from holiday.

4 months is not a long time to TTC.


----------



## merristems

Hey Scorpio, Woop for your trip overseas where are you heading to? I hope that your appointment goes well on tuesday fingers crossed you get some good news and some answers. I'm fairly sure it is safe to fly early pregnancy my friend flew to india when she was 11 weeks. 
I haven't had any fertility tests, we have only been trying for just under a year and because I have 'only' had one miscarriage I don't think our doc would be that interested. I know four months isn't long I just assumed it would have happened already- dumb hey!


----------



## Nicki123

Hey Merri. I just found your journal and wrote in there. But wanted to add that 4 months isn't too long in the world of ttc. I think it took me about 4 or even 5 months to conceive pgs 2 and 3 but it happened. It is SO hard to be patient when ttc and totally natural to want it to happen NOW. Keep at it ok x

Hey Scorpio hope you're doing ok. I did some research about flying and asked my dr and the conclusion was it was totally safe in early pregnancy. I went to Italy last week and am going to Portugal next week. Mind you they were only 2-3 hour flights. But from what I read, even if you're going further just get up regularly and keep moving and get flight socks. The main downside is it might exacerbate any symptoms like sickness. Ifs it's long haul might be best to double check with your doc for peace of mind. Where are you going? Have fun!!


----------



## Scorpio23

I was NTNP for 4 months when I got my BFP. Had D&C March, on month 6 now. But cycles are irregular & got first AF 60 days after D&C. Hang in there Merri. My GP was trying to get rid of me by refrrring me to FS when I MC.

Heading to Hong Kong. Flight is 9hrs non stop. I will try this month if dr says its ok to fly in early pregnancy (Im being overly cautious). If not, I will try for a HK baby. I wasnt gonna try this month as I was due to go on a girly weekend. But most girls cancelled. Im now going wit DH.


----------



## merristems

Yeah for being back in the game Scorpio! FX for A Hong kong baby for you and a little frenchy for me Going back to pick up our camper van!).
Thanks for your message Nicki xx


----------



## Scorpio23

Today is my would of been due date. Im wearing my sapphire ring I bought months back. Sapphire is the birth stone for Sept. Sigh. 

Anyone still doing acupuncture. If my FS says everything is normal, I will go back to acu. If not I suppose I will try meds.


----------



## merristems

lots of hugs for your would be due date scorpio lovely idea about the ring a beautiful gesture :)


----------



## Nicki123

Scorpio, sounds like that was a lovely way to mark your EDD.

I went to acu on Friday. Lady said she doesn't need to see me next week, then I'm on hols for a week, so I'll go when I'm back. She said a 3 week break was fine as she thought I was responding really well to the acu which made me happy.

Had a scan today, saw the heartbeat. Baby is measuring a teeny bit smaller than my calculations but am trying not to worry about that too much. Will go back in 2 weeks.

Hi Merri and everyone else :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Nicki, have a great holiday. Congrats on seeing the heartbeat. And thanks for keeping us updated. Its great to hear from u. 

Ive got my FS appointment tomorrow. Hope its good news :)


----------



## Nicki123

Oh good luck at the FS appointment Scorpio! I hope you're in good hands x


----------



## merristems

Hiy aladies :)
Scorpio how did your appoinment go with FS? I hope your are ok and get your results soon xx
How's everyone else doing here? Im 4dpo have to admit Im feeling a little hopeful but not too much!! Must resist testing too early but after last month week of not knowing i wont leave it too long!!


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Merri,
The appointment went well. Results show that everything is normal thus far. I have another appointment to test my tubes to make sure there is no blockages etc. I haven't booked yet. Congrats on being in the 2WW. I have decided to stop charting and so I have no idea what's going on now. It is sort of a relief at the moment. I'm on CD28 now and I might have ovulated in the last couple of days. 
Dr said some women are designed that way (late ovulation). I was scared I had PCOS but I don't. I guess I'm thankful that I do actually ovulate. It's just that I have less chances to fall pregnant than the average woman.
I'm feeling good this month. Not very concerned if I get pregnant or not. I will be going to HK this time, next month. I'm really looking forward to that. Between holidays and selling the house; I've been taking my mind off TTC.


----------



## merristems

Well thats great to hear that everything so far is normal Scorpio :) Im so happy for you :) I find it hard not to count the days when i am not charting and so decided I may as well but Im back to the sleepless nights again which im sure is because i know i need to wake up to take temp but for some annoying reason i wake up at half two in the morning not when the alarm goes off! Sounds like you certainly have plenty to occupy your time which comes in very useful!


----------



## Scorpio23

When will you test?
I'm going to try not to test unless AF is a week late.
Easier said than done LOL.


----------



## Scorpio23

My furr babies have been waking me up at my normal temping time (they must wonder why I'm not getting up normal time lol). I've been ignoring them and having a 10-15 min snooze. It's hard to get out of the routine of temping funnily enough.


----------



## merristems

Oh wow a whole week how could you resist testing after more than 2 days?!! I dont think I will test until at least 13dpo Hopefully! Ahh Fur babies cool, What do you have? Dogs? Im hoping to get my cat moved in soon I miss her she's been staying with friends until our house is more sorted!:dohh:


----------



## Scorpio23

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well - I miss going to acu. Don't plan to go back until all my fertility tests are finished. It's all too expensive. 

Merri, I see that you are 11DPO. How are you doing? Must be hard being away from your furr baby cat. Yes I have two dogs. I plan to move to my parent's in between selling/buying as they have a big enough yard for the dogs to run around in. My parent's love the dogs. Well, it's raining here in Sydney and last night we had hail storms. Waiting of AF to show over the weekend.


----------



## merristems

Hey Scorpio, Yep Af got me bit of a weird one really, spotted for 2.5days then af showed up friday night so i went to the pub! decided to cool it on charting just going to cm and record stat date of af no pressure approach. Dh and me are getting a little fed up with the lack of spontinuity charting gives! I am now on my 5th cycle since mc and I feel like im back peddeling a little cycle wise, never spotted before ever in my life, and it was a shorter than average cycle-starting to worry about pcos but must not dwell on things-bb can be bad for implanting ideas into your head! I heard the weather was really cold in sydney-did you get snow? xx


----------



## Scorpio23

Sorry AF got you & lol @ pub. Im taking it easy from now on & its great not charting. I will be ovulating next when Im in HK so wont have time to keep track of anything. Really looking forward to this holiday & counting down the days.

Yes it snowed in Canberra and in the country towns.

Hang in there Merri. We will get there.


----------



## merristems

Hi Scorpio how are you getting on? Are you in HK now? Hope that youre having fun.
Hi to any of our other mia ladies Hobs and Madeline :) :hugs: if you're still stalking.
Nothing to report from me, had osteopath last week to help my back out-I love it so gentle and calming im sure she has magic powers!


----------



## Nicki123

Hello Scorpio, just popping in to say HELLO if you are there :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hi ladies! Just wanted to pop on to say hi and thinking of you. Always sending positive vibes and bfp :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Scorpio23

Hi ladies. Just dropping by to share my BFP news. Im excited and scared.

Ive been off work the past two weeks, today is my last day of annual leave.
Went to HK & Macau. Not looking forward to work tomorrow :(

How are you all doing??


----------



## Pinkorblue11

!!!!! :happydance: Congrats Scorpio, sending tons of sticky dust!!!! :hugs: I'm so happy for you and wishing a H&H 9 months! :D


----------



## merristems

Fantastic news Scorpio congratulations happy and healthy 9months to you. Be brave :)


----------



## Nicki123

Yay Scorpio!! That's fabulous news. The acu paid off then :) Take care of yourself, are you going to keep going to acu? X


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey thanks ladies.

I havent been to acu for a few months now. 
But I feel that it helped alot after the d&c.

Honestly i think that not stressing out about ttc did the trick.
I'd come to terms with the fact that i couldnt control when it was going to happen.
I did the BD the night of and the morning of the days i saw ewcm.


----------



## merristems

How are you getting on scorpio, I see you have a scan pic with a tiny little bean! Sooooo amazing and 7 weeks already!! wow wow wow :) Are you writing a journal? so we can follow you ? Big love


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Merri,

Im doing well thanks. How r u doing?
I was so nervous. Had my first scan on Tues. DH was with me.
I saw the heartbeat and fetal pole. Im so so happy.
My dr wants me to have another scan next Wed. 
Problem with EDD is LMP will not be consistent with fetal age due to my late ovulation.
Baby is 7.3mm & heart rate is 114 - all ok. My dr just wants to be 100% sure the growth is normal.
I love my dr he really gets me. I didnt do any hcg blood tests just went straight for the scan.


----------



## merristems

woopie that fabulous Scorpio so please things are going well for you three! How late was ovulation if you dont mind me asking? 

Well I also have some news, I got a really really faint positive this morning at 12dpo. I used a crappy cheap test from tesco i think it was a hcg20 does that dound right?? Anyway im very causiously thinking it a bfp- temp shot up too today so this could be the one FX


----------



## Scorpio23

Congrats :) u rarely get false positives. Feeling any different?

Well, thing is I didnt temp the past two cycles. I know I saw EWCM on CD14 and CD19. I was sick with flu and thought it was from cough medicine. I normally see EWCM after CD23 & temp rise on CD27. From CD20 to 30 I was in HK & didnt have any OPKs or HPT or internet for that matter.

Im guess I ovulated sometime after CD19.


----------



## merristems

The not trying must have worked for you then! I think it did for me too! What will your edd be? Exciting times ahead ;) I ovulated cd16 so later than average for me!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Scorpio~ Great scan pic! Glad you have a doctor that gets you, those are the best. :D 

Merri~ Yay! Congrats on your very deserved bfp!! Wishing you a long, healthy and happy 9 months! :flower:


----------



## Scorpio23

Thanks pinkorblue how r u feeling?

Merri, EDD is 25 July 13.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

You're welcome. I feel pretty good, ended up getting a McDonald cerclage at 12.3 weeks. So far all has been fine and I'm feeling more hopeful for this little one. :)


----------



## Scorpio23

I just looked it up. Glad to hear that everything is fine :)


----------



## merristems

pink Im glad things are going well for you :hugs:
Scorpio I hope you're feeeling well too, any sickness at all? With regards to your tongue I have noticed mine looks redder fatter and the viens underneath are dark purple-did you notice any difference-maybe this is how acus tell if you are pregnant!


----------



## Scorpio23

I didnt check my tongue.
Yes lots of morning sickness with minimal throwing up.
Im keeping food down which is good.
Im grazing constantly threw out the day to help minimise the nausea.


----------



## merristems

just double checked with a FRER & BFP here! eeekkkkk


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Scorpio~ I hope ms doesn't hit you too hard, glad the grazing helps minimize sickness though. :) 

Merri~ :hugs: So happy for your :bfp: keep sticking little bean!!


----------



## Scorpio23

Merri.. Yay Congrats :D


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey ladies
Just wanted to announce that my SIL is pregnant and due 6 days after me.
She had a MC in Oct 11 and lost her son in the 2nd trimester a few months ago.
Shes gone back to our acupuncturist for treatment. She doesnt seem to have a problem conceiving. Its sustaining the pregnancy thats the issue. I will update u on how she goes with acu.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats to your SIL and wishing her a healthy, happy and as peaceful as possible 9 months. I'm so sorry about her little boy. :hugs: Best wishes with her acu visits. 

Are you ladies still going? I would if I wasn't on bed rest but I do plan to go back in early April. :)


----------



## merristems

Congrats to your sister Scorpio thats wonderful news you are bump buddies :) But im so sorry to hear about her little boy so so sad :(

Hope youre all well I havnt been back to acu for ages not sure about it at the mo maybe once i have had my scan. Lots of love xx


----------



## Scorpio23

Im not sure if I will be going back either.
Plus I cant afford it. Am looking for a new house so will need to save all my pennies.


----------



## merristems

yes all our money is being spent on the house we need to do so much before the small one arrives!


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone. 

Scorpio, that's lovely news about your SIL, I have my fx for her.
I got a Xmas card from my lovely acu lady. I am so tempted to go back but am also trying to save the pennies... I'm thinking of emailing her anyway just to catch up as she is so nice, but I might ask her if she thinks there is any benefit to just going once a month as I do miss her.

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Nicki. Happy new yr. Its nice to hear from u.
Thats great of her to send u a card.

I had some light bleeding yesterday & went to ER. They only did a blood test. Said it was fine & sent me home. Scheduled for a scan tmr morning. The bleeding has almost stopped.
I pray that it didnt mean anything. 

I also have my 1st OB appt nxt Monday. If there r any complications I was considering going to see an acupuncturist.


----------



## Nicki123

Hey Scorpio - I'm sure it's nothing but can understand that you are worried. Glad you have a scan booked for tomorrow, will be thinking of you x


----------



## Briss

ladies, I hope you do not mind me joining. I have been doing acu +herbs for the last 10 weeks and my acu doc uses the same needle points before and after ovulation. I am particularly concerned with points on my tummy representing uterus and ovaries cos she also puts electrics through them. I asked her about it but she assured me that these points are safe after O. I am still concerned cos everywhere I read that they should not be used after O. Do you have any experience with these points? also, do you continue with acu once pregnant?


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Briss,
My acu lady only used points in my tummy before OV and then after, on my back.
I initially used the herbs after D&C to bring on AF and then acu to bring on regular cycles (cycles were 42 days). She said once pregnant not to do acu.
HOWEVER, my SIL is doing acu now (shes 10 weeks pregnant & lost her baby in the 2nd tri last July).
We see the same lady. Maybe u can sit down and talk with her at ur next appt.


----------



## Briss

Scorpio thank you very much! unfortunately my acu doc is chinese and her English is very limited, it's almost impossible to have a sensible conversation. I was trying to bring this up a few times but she just says it's safe. I am due for my next session on Sunday and I will be around 10 DPO, I even think of skipping one week ...


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey everybody. Hope all is well. How have you been?

Just an update that it's a boy :D 
I was sure of this from the get go.
Had dreams of a boy and am craving salty foods.
Hair and skin is looking pretty good.

I discovered in my last scan that I have a septated uterus.
I had my anatomy scan yesterday. Sonologist says that the septum is only partial.
She thinks that this will not cause any issues.
I did do a bit of research about septums and it is said to cause miscarriages.
Other more severe cases can lead to premature labour. Every pregnancy is different.

I'm feeling very releaved and will be seeing my OB next Monday so more details.

I don't think I'll be going back to get acu until after the birth.
Would like to try again for #2 after breastfeeding.
I'm getting ahead of myself a bit LOL :p


----------



## Briss

Scorpio, congratulations! wonderful news. sorry about septated uterus, though I am not sure what this is.

I am still taking herbs but stopped acu, am looking for a different practitioner, smb who specialises in fertility


----------



## Scorpio23

How are you feeling now that you are on the herbs?
They definitely work.
I remember getting AF after taking herbs for one week. It had been two months prior to that with no AF in sight.

Septums can vary. My septum is a partial wall in the uterus so I don't think it will limit space for LO to grow which is great. When I see my dr next Monday I will ask more questions and find out if it's worth/possible to remove the septum before trying for #2.


----------



## Nicki123

Great news that you're having a boy - exciting times!
And you're 20 weeks tomorrow (or today for you) - congratulations x


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Yay for team blue, Scorpio!! :) 

Hi Nikki, good luck with testing and speedy bfp vibes for May! :flower:


----------



## Nicki123

Hi Pinkorblue :wave: thanks for your msg, I have to go back for another nk cells test this month as they failed to take enough tissue the first time (grrrr) and have a hysteroscopy booked for the end of April. Then I'll be back on the ttc wagon! 

You have raced along to over 33 weeks! Wow that went fast :) not long now!


----------



## Briss

I've been on herbs for 4 months now but my temps was much steadier when I was doing acu (it's a bit random this cycle). I want to try Dr Zhai https://www.zhaiclinic.com/ she is considered one of the best fertility TCM docs in the UK but so expensive! still contemplating whether this is worth it or whether we should save instead for IVF (considering our sperm count issues)


----------



## merristems

Pinkorblue congratulations on your blue bundle of fun, yippie xxxxxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you, Merri!! :D Happy 23 weeks to you!! :flower:


----------



## merristems

Thak you honey, looks like he was a big boy well done on growing him xxx


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey ladies.

Congrats *Pinkorblue11*

Hope ur pregnancy is going well *merristems*


----------



## merristems

Hi scorpio, all is well here just trying to find the energy to go to work today!! Hope youre well too xxx


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey

Baby and I are doing well. My weaknesses at the moment are bending down and hot weather. It's autumn here in Sydney. Baby will be born during Winter.

I've just been preoccupied since Nov 2012 and we sold our house, moved into my parents, bought a new house and have just finalised settlement. It hasn't left me much free time to get online.

The house needs a fair bit of work and so we will move in late next month.
I have bought the nursery set and have chosen the paint colours. So I'm glad that will be sorted soon. I'm hoping that the house will be in good shape by mid June so I can organise a baby shower. I wasn't 100% keen on having one but now I could really use the help financially. I wasn't overly keen on setting up a nursery either but now I have 5 bedrooms to fill.

On another note, organising maternity leave was a headache. Works maternity leave policy is that we need to sign a Statutory of Declaration, signed by a Justice of the Peace, stating that I will be the primary career, the leave period intended, the leave period intended by my partner and my due date. A doctors certificate verifying my due date also needed to be sent. PLUS I had to state in a letter that I wished to receive the maternity leave pay. My companies policy is one months pay (if you have had 12 months service) and three months pay (if you have had over 24 months service). If you do not return to work you will have to pay this back to the company.

Another two months til maternity leave and I am definitely looking forward to it :)


----------



## merristems

Wow you have been busy! Thats grea though i find it best to keep occupied otherwise worry sets in! What work needs doing on the new house? We are rennovating our old cottage too at the moment, we have no lounge right now, we removed the ceilings, all the plaster on the walls and pulled out the cheap lammenat flooring. We have soent a month cleaning up! Ceilings go back on sunday i hope! Then we can finish cleaning up the stone work and flagstone flooring! We like a challange!
As for maternity leave im self employed now, so can leave when i want but obviously as a gardener im thinking i will see how things are going at 30wks i will probably stop unless my spd stops me sooner. Im lucky that we get a government maternity pay here if your self employed and have been paying taxes, so i should be better off than i am now!! Hohum

Afm baby is very quiet, i keep worrying something is wrong but i check doppler everyday and hb is strong. My friend who is a midwife says if they arent moving noticably by 28wks they would be concerned so i have a few more weeks to go. Its hard not knowing whats happening inside. Well good luck with your house i hope it cools down for you soon too i could do with it warming up here! Spring is slow this year!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Thank you, Scorpio! :) Sounds like a lovely house, congrats!! Getting the maternity leaves does sound like a headache but yay that it all worked out! 

Good luck with the rest of the renovations, Merri. :) The camera on my phone is a bit deceiving :haha: Cass is quite a bit smaller in person, not even 7 pounds yet. :)


----------



## merristems

Aww pinkor blue cass is just perfect i wish you well. Was it an uncomplicated delivery? Xxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Merri~ Thanks hun. :) It was an easy birth, I was scheduled for a c-section on the 11th of this month but I went into labor on the 9th. I was completely dilated by the time I got to L&D, the on call OB said in her professional opinion, based on my past c-section, I should still have one but also felt they may not have time to set up the OR. She asked me what I wanted to do, I said I wanted to try to push and if something happens, section me. Cass was out with a just a few pushes, no issues for either of us. In all, it was 2 hours from questioning if I really was in labor to having him in my arms. :)


----------



## merristems

Wow fantastic!! Thats the kind of birth story i want to hear! Brilliant you could have a VBAC you star :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Awww, thank you, Merri! :hugs:


----------



## Bec C

Hi I am newish here. Congrats on your babies and well done. Pleasecould any of you advise me. I lost my baby at 21 weeks 18 mths ago, I have been unable to conceive since, can any of you recommend acupuncture or reflexology? And any suppliments? I google things but get totally bogged down by the info. 

Please help, I am so low now :nope:

Thank you


----------



## Scorpio23

Pinkorblue: that's fantastic news! You are so lucky :)

merri: Sounds like a lovely little cottage. Seems like it will be beautiful once you've finished. How exciting. My previous house was about 50 years old (original service mens home). We made a few change but DH and I decided to move instead of extending (it was only a 2 bedroom home). Our new place is brick and is about 20 years old. Structurally nothing needs to be done. DH just installed new electrical goods in the kitchen and will be painting this week. Carpet is due to go in next week. DH is also installing new light & tap fittings. We're only focusing on the front of the house at the moment until we can get on top of things. Then we can focus on the other bedrooms and rumpus. The last thing that needs to be done is the landscaping. We have an inground pool but there's too many trees and things in the backyard. No lawn. I have two large dogs so need a lawn for them to run around it (plus I prefer there to be lawn for bubz to play in eventually). All in all just cosmetics.


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Bec C,
Sorry to hear about your loss and I'm glad to see that you're trying again.
My SIL loss her boy at 22 weeks and is now pregnant. We're due around the same time. 
She went to see a naturopath. They advised her to wait three months to allow her body to heal. That seemed to work as she fell pregnant on the first month of trying. She also went to see an acupuncturist. The visits were before and after OV (see saw the acupuncturist before this pregnancy as she had a repeated MC). I'm not sure how frequently she went after finding out she was pregnant.

For me personally I found that not being stressed helped alot. I was on holiday when it all happened. Also I was taking Vitamin B and Vitamin D. I had stopped going to acupuncture for a few months. But I did find that chinese herbs helped get my cycles regular after the MC. And acupunture helped me become more intune with my body.
My acupuncturist was great. She wanted to know everything about me. Previous illnesses, exercise routine and eating habits. I started eating right, protein for breakfast, plenty of water, larger meals during the day and a smaller portion at night. That plus keeping track of my cycles/ovulation seemed to do the trick :)


----------



## merristems

Hi BC sorry to hear of your loss. I too found acu and the herbs helpful for regulating my c ycle after mc and to help me relax and recover both physically and emoitionally from mc. I was lucky in that i have a friend who is an acupunturist who specialises in fertility, i went for about 4months once a week. Like scorpio though i actually got pregnant after i stopped going and when i was on a ttc break! The things i used were evening primrose oil to regulate horones, rasberry leaf tea to tone the uterus, red clover tincture with stinging nettle tea to boost iron and essential vits like zinc for pregnancy. Its hard to say if any of these things really did help me to get pregnant but a huge part of it for me was being told by my osteopath to stop trying to get pregnant, i believe now that those words allowed me to let go of any remaining pain and sorry i had for my lost baby, that week was our edd, and we celebrated the life our baby had and the gift we were given. 4wks later i got my bfp.
Good luck on your journey and i hope that your rainbow comes to you soon xxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I'm so sorry, Bec. 

I got my bfp while on a ttc break as well. After our 20 week loss, I wanted to get a permanent cerclage placed before trying again. Since DH and I used a sperm donor to conceive our angel, we didn't give any kind of birth control a second thought. I followed my acu's diet advice (bone broth, really limiting dairy and avoiding red meat) I started using vitex when AF returned, had red raspberry leaf tea again and continued my prenatal vitamins. 
Wishing you the very best in your ttc journey and hope you have your rainbow baby soon.


----------



## Scorpio23

Pinkorblue: cute baby pic. Congrats.

Update on my end. My water broke two days ago @ 11am. Im not in labour yet. Baby & i are constantly monitored. If theres any sign of infection i will be induced. Otherwise its best to wait for nature to take place. Im 34+3 weeks (according to dr) so baby is better off inside to cook more/grow stronger. Im enjoying the rest and already nervous. I didnt prepare everything. Just finished work last Fri and planned to set up everything at home this week. I only moved into my new house recently. 
Im having period like cramps. And already thinking about the pain relief during labour LOL. Nurses r great here so Im at ease.


----------



## merristems

:hugs: scorpio, glad they are keeping a close eye on you and bubs, it must be scary though. I hope you can cook a little longer. Typical it should happen before thi gs were ready at home but maybe dh will supprise you a d get things finished off for you. Good luck honey, rest well, keep us i formed will be keeping my fx and thinking of you xx


----------



## Nicki123

Good luck Scorpio!
I have a couple of friends who went into labour on their first day of maternity leave. I think your body just relaxes or something x


----------



## Scorpio23

Thanks merri & nicki. Hope ur both well.

I hope i dont go into labour just yet. One more week with bun in oven would be great.

Family & friends r a bit confused. Some thought baby was born. Others assume i will be in a really long labour. Most cant comprehend whats happening. Lol #sigh.


----------



## merristems

Haha lol bless them, its funny how little some people know about child birth! Fx he stays put xxx


----------



## Scorpio23

It is with great pleasure for me to announce that baby Leon was born 6.59pm 22 June.
Hes very tiny 2.3kgs or 5lbs. Breathing on his own. Dr puts him at 34+5 gestational age at delivery. 
Its been a long journey and has been great to share this with you all.


----------



## merristems

Congratulations scorpio this is fab news!! And although he is early he is strong and ot too tiny. Good luck in your next phase mama xxx how long will you be in hospital? Xxxx


----------



## SusieC

Hi all,
I was just wondering if I could join? Tho I'm a bit late! 

I see congratulations are in order for Scorpio and baby Leon! How exciting. I hope the little man is doing well. 

I haven't read all of this thread but was wondering what people's thoughts are on taking a break from TTC for 3 months whilst having acupuncture treatment? I just started with a new therapist (my last one stopped working months ago due to illness). The new one days I have liver qi stagnation - the more I read about it the more it sounds just like me. I am in two minds - it makes sense to take a break as my body and mind are a mess, but it feels unbearable to stop. I will have to face my second due date not pregnant and we've been trying for 15 months already. 

Sorry to crash this thread rather late in the day. Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated :thanks:


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey. That is a great idea to take a break from TTC. Your body works better when under less stress. Try to focus more on your health. Then when you see EWCM you can BD. Keep the BD to a minimum though.


----------



## SusieC

Thanks Scorpio. I know it makes sense to take some time out and get my body and mind calm and ready. i know my time will come but i can't wait for my rainbow!
Loving the pictures of Leon - he is beautiful. hope he grows big and strong x


----------



## merristems

Hey susie, i agree taking time to emoitionally recover is really important, i didnt want to wait and it took me 6months to get my bfp. Some people dont wait and it just happens so i dont know i guess for me i needed the break, when we stopped trying i got pregnant! Acu helped me centre myself as did osteopathy. Good luck with everything xxx


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies...

I was searching for others who are doing acupuncture and herbs here on bnb and found this thread.

I have been taking acu + herbs for three cycles now. I absolutely love my chinese med dr. She is fertiltiy specialist and is so supportive.

In oct 2012 I had a chemical pregnancy at 5 wks...the bfp was a surprise and only few short days I started bleeding. DH and I were excited about the fact that yes we can get pg. but since then no luck.

I started looking into alternative medicine on top of seeing my RE and that's how i found acu and herbs!

I just finished reading this entire thread....I'm soooo excited to see bfps!!!!


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Dawn. Sorry for your loss but so glad to see youre in good spirits. Dont give up. You will have your forever baby soon.

I'm thinking about doing acu again. Once Im out of hospital I will call my lady.
Its a bit early but i want to get my body back into shape ready for whenever we decide to try for #2.


----------



## merristems

No2! Scorpio you little monkey! 

Hi breaking dawn! We havent really been keeping this thread going but yes we have had positive results from acu here! I chose it because here we dont get any support for mc until you have at least three! Anyway i liked the herbs alot although expensive on my budget and the acu was also interestingly relaxing! My acu is also a fertility specialist, he was so excited when he found out i was expecting as i had stopped going two cycles before bfp! Isaw him last week by chance and he told me to come in nearer my due date if i wanted to help things move along! 
Anyway, good luck, i hope you find it works for you pma all the way :) 

Scorpio, all the beach bump ladies send their congratulations to you, there have been 6 babies now including Leon and Amjon had her twins! All doing well even the premies xxx


----------



## SusieC

merristems said:


> Hey susie, i agree taking time to emoitionally recover is really important, i didnt want to wait and it took me 6months to get my bfp. Some people dont wait and it just happens so i dont know i guess for me i needed the break, when we stopped trying i got pregnant! Acu helped me centre myself as did osteopathy. Good luck with everything xxx

Thanks for your reply. I'm glad to hear that acupuncture helped and you got your BFP. It's great to see success stories from ladies who have been in the same boat. It helps keep me positive. I know I will get there too! Xx


----------



## SusieC

Hi breaking dawn
What differences have you noticed since starting acupuncture? My acupuncturist doesn't specialise in fertility but she did seem to know what she was talking about and understood about my horrendous pmt


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Scorpio ... Thanks for your msg. I love acu too!

Merri...congrats on your bfp!!! 

Susie...I feel ovulation is stronger even when Im not on meds. Also my PMS symptoms are almost gone and AF is good not clotty.

I took a break after IUI #2 and only did acu and herbs. Not only did I have major EWCM but felt ovulation. So to me that was a good sign acu and herbs work

I just had back2back IUIs this weekend so I'm in the TWW now!


----------



## SusieC

Fingers x for you breaking dawn! When r u testing? I'm 14 DPO and have been spotting so am out again :( Really hoping acupuncture will help my pmt to be better next month and of course to get BFP!


----------



## Scorpio23

Good luck susie & dawn. Im excited for u to test for BFP. 
Dont give up.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Susie...sorry that you're spotting!!

I'm not sure when I'll test but AF is due around July 7th.

Thx Scorpio...I'm hoping my bfp will be here soon!


----------



## SusieC

AF arrived :( But am back to acupuncture tonight :) Fingers x! This seems to be a lucky thread. Let us know as soon as you test breaking dawn xx


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Sorry AF got you but good luck on this new cycle!!!

I had 5dpo acupuncture today ....so relaxing and am drinking my post O - implantation herbal tea!!!


----------



## Briss

Hi susie, sorry AF got you. my doc also thinks that I have liver qi stagnation together with excess heat. I am now taking herbs to clear the heat and stagnation before they can do anything else. My doc does not really place that much importance on acu, it's mainly the herbs that she is using. We also have low sperm count issue. I cant even imagine having a break from TTC, I am a LTTTCer so I can only leave from one cycle to another because I hope every time if you take that away I would find it hard to cope with the whole thing. 

Breaking dawn, what's in your post O - implantation herbal tea? I usually drink nettles, ginger/lemon, green, mint teas post O and sometimes eat pineapple core. 

ladies, it's encouraging to see positive results here, I've been doing acu/herbs since last year and have to say that it did not really bring my body into balance. my first doc's treatment result in me having a terrible acne outbreaks that only stopped when I stopped going to her. I am now with a different doc and last cycle I started spotting instead of getting my normal AF so also not great. I am trying to be hopeful and stay positive though.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Briss...

I will have to look it up for you my TCMdr gives me a list with the powder herbal tea she gives me.

I hope you soon see the benefit in your cycle with the teas!


----------



## Briss

Breaking dawn, thanks! I can see now that you meant your chinese herbs for implantation, I thought it was some other herbal tea like nettles or something that could also help with implantation :)


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Good luck to you ladies ttc, fx you get your bfps very soon! 

Scorpio~ Yay!!!!! Congrats on baby Leon!!! :happydance:

Merri~ Not too much longer before your little one makes an appearance!! Thinking of you! :)


----------

